# What do you use to remove makeup?



## starfused

I finally tried on the armani luminous silk foundation today. im not exactly impressed, but i like it! i like it mainly because it is so easy to apply - no primer (is it what that is called) needed, no need for setting powder. it sets itself or so thats what the lady at the counter told me. she wasnt very nice btw.

anyway, how do we properly remove foundation? i just wash my face with my usual face cleanser - is that enough? plus, since i am assuming that ladies who responds to this thread wear foundation, i have another question. does wearing foundation give you breakout?

thanks!


----------



## chicaboo

Some foundation will break you out, depends on the ingredients. I now only use mineral makeup and Laura Mercier has a really good one. As for removing foundation, I actually do an "oil cleansing method" first followed by my regular cleanser. You can google the oil cleansing method and will get a lot of information on it.


----------



## [vogue]

Whatever you do, you need to remove your make up properly. Shu Uemura does some fantastic cleansing oils that don't require 2 steps. Otherwise, if you feel a little more hardworking, cleanse with Dermalogica Ultracalming Cleanser, and then a foaming cleanser after.


----------



## starfused

*chicaboo*, i did google the oil cleansing method. it seems like a fun thing to do - but might take up some time. i want to try it out though! seems perfect to do with sisters. hehe

*vogue*, thanks for the advice. i have an oil based face cleanser from anna sui. but i am too lazy to remove my make up with that. so i just used my facial cleanser. i really shouldnt be too lazy..


----------



## jellybebe

I would recommend a cleanser followed by a toner to get all the makeup off.


----------



## noon

As the other have said, you need to make sure you remove all your makeup at night, because that can cause your skin to breakout. The simplest method if you are lazy is to go to a drugstore and pick up some of those makeup wipes but make sure you get all the makeup off ( you might have to use more than one). If you dont want wipes then there are plenty of makeup removers than can be applied with a cotton pad or rubbed on then skin then removed with water. It really depends on your own preference. But that said, when you wear foundation, you need to keep your skin clean prior to wearing and after so that your skin remains clear and if you can give your skin a day off from foundation all together every now and then, thats good.


----------



## ProfNot

Always check that your makeup remover does not contain mineral oil or petro-anything.

These products will clog your pores.


----------



## elongreach

I don't really believe in using a lot of products.  Especially a whole bunch of expensive stuff that will probably break me out.  To take off my makeup,  I use my cleanser followed by toner.  Occasionally I'll use some Dior makeup remover if I don't want to wash my face (overwashing my face tends to dry me or break me out).


----------



## PrincessCouture

I use makeup removing towelettes and those work good.


----------



## RinSohma

I use a cleanser and after baby wipes o.o


----------



## LouisLady

Oh! I Love Armani's LSF!

Here is what I do to remove my makeup:

Note: I have oily skin.

Before washing, I use cotton balls to remove ALL of my eye makeup. I like Cliniques Take the Day off..

Everyday I get a wash cloth, run it with hot/warm water,ring it, then wipe down my face..This is one of my favorite parts of my day! Taking off my face..lol.

Then, I use my cleanser ( MD Formulations cleanser--but you can use whatever suits your skin).

Then after cleansing, I do the warm wash cloth again.

After cleansing, if you, I sometimes apply astringent/toner to a cotton ball and blot my face but I don't do this daily bc its a little too drying.

Andd....every other day..I like to use a facial exfolitor...and a mask once a week to clean out those pores!

 Hope this helps. It's just my suggestion.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I use the Mac makeup remover wipes and then follow that by my regular ProActiv skin cleansing regimen.  So far, so good.


----------



## rin

My aethetician recommended Ponds Make-up Removing cloths. She said just cleanser alone is not going to do the job, because not all cleansers are made to remove make-up. I've been using the wipes for a year now, and they've been great! Wash your face with your normal cleanser after you use the cloth, that way you get everything off.


----------



## KittyBag

Could you share your routine for removing your make up?  Do you do it right when you get home or wait till right before bed?  What products do you use?  Help Ms. Clueless (me) out!!


----------



## jan228

I remove my makeup whenever I walk in the door, because I usually can't stand to have it on any longer. If I know I'm not going out again, the makeup comes off. 

I use regular cold cream (Pond's). It gets off all kinds of makeup, waterproof mascara, mineral makeup, etc. If I'm feeling particularly grimey, I'll use a facial wash afterwards. Then before bed I use a toner (Neutrogena, I think).


----------



## couponmakeup

I use baby oil to remove my eyemakeup and my regular face cleanser for any face makeup.


----------



## winnie83

I use my SkinCeuticals Clarifying Cleanser to take off concealer and powder, and use Clinique's Rinse-Off Makeup Solvent to remove eye makeup. One thing to note is that if you wear contact lenses, you should remove them before applying makeup remover on your eyes...


----------



## lunatwinkle

I use the unscented baby wipes from Target to remove my face makeup, and extra virgin olive oil with a cotton swab to remove my eye makeup. I usually do it when I'm about to take a shower at night.


----------



## rubyjuls

I usually wait until I'm ready to go to bed and remove my makeup then.  I use La Mer Cleansing Lotion to remove my makeup.  I always follow it up with the La Mer foaming cleanser and my Clarisonic.


----------



## jofoliage

i use a cleansing oil from a japanese brand called fancl...very popular in asia. it works wonders for me and i've been using it for three years already followed by Murad cleanser (i used to have bad acne skin...)~~ i usually remove my make up before taking a shower at night..


----------



## trulyobsessed

I use the MAC wipes and i love them! They get all of my eye makeup/mascara off without leaving the black rings around my eyes. The work amazingly well!


----------



## Blue_Star

I use Pond's cold cream and afterwards I use Neutrogena Deep Clean toner.


----------



## Jahpson

Pond's makeup wipes. they are the best. 

I like to use Bi-Facils by Lancome for my eyes. its the best just a swipe with the cotton ball or pad. no more racoon eyes in the morning


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Lancome's Bi-Facil is kind of pricey, but I think it ends up balancing out because you use less of it per use. I swear, one swipe, two max, and ALL my eye makeup is gone, waterproof mascara included.


----------



## frostedcouture

i used lancome bi facil then i got shu uemura hi-performance cleansing oil.  it's really great for waterproof mascara!!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I normally do it right before bed.  I use the Almay Moisturizing Make-up remover pads.  They work amazingly!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I do it right before bed too.  I use MAC makeup remover, and occasionally the Almay non-oily pads... easy to travel with, too!


----------



## frostedcouture

mac wipes are great! but there are cheaper alternatives that are just as good


----------



## artjen

Most of the time I wash my whole face right before bed.  Sometimes I will wash right after I get home if it has been hot and I feel icky.  I use Paula's Choice gentle cleanser- works great.


----------



## coconutsboston

I use Aveeno Positively Radiant cleansing pads for face, and Almay moisturizing pads for eye make up.  I cut both in half so I get double the use.  These are both big enough that you don't need a whole one anyway.  Both travel well (no spillage in your checked luggage!)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't wear a lot of makeup, just shadow, liner, and mascara. I wash my face with Clean and Clear every night before bed. That usually gets it off.


----------



## goodmornin

The best eye-make up remover I think is Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Make up remover. It's a dual action type of a remover and works just as well (or even better!), than Lancome's Bi-Facil. Great thing is that it's also pretty cheap and can be bought at a drugstore.

For regular facial makeup I just use my regular cleanser - right now it's shiseido.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I use MAC wipes (and Clinique Take the Day Off if I've done a heavy eye for going out) and then wash with Philosophy Purity unless I'm being extra lazy...


----------



## paintednightsky

I use jojoba oil.  It is the best and I always go back!  I've tried more expensive oils such as DFC, Laventine, etc. but jojoba doesn't break me out and it is all natural and gets rid of hard to remove makeup like mascara easily and gently.  I always use another cleanser such as DDF brightening cleanser after however.

I saw Swisppers has new makeup pads with aloe and vitamin E which I want to try.  I use their round cotton pads which are the best and lint free and I'm a sucker for new things.  I also like Olay express or regular wipes as an all in one solution, more in the summer though.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

The same plain old Mysore Sandalwood soap that I use in the shower!


----------



## regretless

i use to use DHC deep cleansing oil to remove all my makeup. it works great- removed all my MU!! plus i have dry skin so it was perfect for me. it took a while to get use to the feeling of slathering oil on my face though.. but it rinses RIGHT off.. no weird residue or anything! amazing 

another oil that i tried is extra virgin olive oil! i don't like using it for my eyes though, that stuff stings! :/

anyway, i am currently using philosophy purity made simple.  i like it a lot! the scent is nice, it's milky so it feels nice and it doesn't dry out my face either. my face feels nice and clean after i use it!

i also use pond's cold cream when i get dry patches. it's VERY moisturizing and kind of leaves this residue behind so i don't use it very often. 

for eye makeup remover i use lancome's bi facil (excellent!! removes everything with a gentle swipe) but it's kind of pricey, so i tried sephora's waterproof eye MU remover and it's really good too! except the sephora one is more oily (not that bad though) than bi facil.. but the sephora one is sooo much cheaper!

i'm also a buzzagent (you get to try out products for free and they send you sample packets or coupons to hand out if you like it) and i got a clean & clear campaign. they sent me some MU dissolving wipes & eyemakeup remover. both are very good & affordable! i'll def. be repurchasing the eye MU remover when my bottle runs out.  the wipes however were too rough for my face to use often but are convenient to have around.


----------



## Rouge Noir

Olive oil. It's so gentle and never stings when it gets in my eyes. And I never run out.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Oh, I should append that I have extremely oily skin, and no one who does not should even think of using soap on their face, ever.

If, however, you do, a simple soap like Mysore is probably your best bet.


----------



## choozen1ne

I use q-tips with baby shampoo tp remove my eye makeup , it also helps with keeping my horrible allergies in my eyes in check
For my face I use my finger tips and Cetaphil Anti-Bacterial soap bar to remove the rest of my make up , any time I try to use those cloths that remove your make up and exfolitae your skin I break out in hives


----------



## meow509

I've tried DHC and Shu Uemura (both are oil-based). But now I'm in love with BIODERMA Sensibio H2O (watery based). It completely removes all the makeups!!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Clinique's Take The Day Off & Rinse-Off Foaming Cleanser. Both work very well.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Purity is hands down the best. It literally emulsifies and melts everything away, including eye makeup. It doesn't dry my skin out either.


----------



## stylelaw

I use baby oil for my eye makeup and it works amazing!!! It takes everything off! For my face I just use my regular cleanser or olay or aveeno wipes


----------



## dreamerzdream

I use baby oil & water for my eyes as well! Takes off even waterproof make-up! Works like a charm and cheap! As for my face, i just use a regular clean & clear face wash. I find it to be as effective as anyother brand named cleanser that i've tried.


----------



## lovemysavior

I use Purity for my face and then wipe off left over mascara with this product which is my HG for all beauty tips.

http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_102255_women_windmill_super_e_natural_vitamin_reviews


----------



## siworae

lunatwinkle said:


> I use the unscented baby wipes from Target to remove my face makeup, and extra virgin olive oil with a cotton swab to remove my eye makeup. I usually do it when I'm about to take a shower at night.


me too!!!  i LOVE target's baby wipes~  

i wash my face with cetaphil... and 2-3 times per week, i use the aspirin mask.


----------



## alfiebach

cant live without Gatineau or Clarins, no rubbing....just great IMO


----------



## Jenna51580

To take off my eye make-up which includes liquid eye liner, and mascara I use Bifacil by Lancome love this stuff and for the rest of my make-up I use cetaphil and remove it with a wonder cloth using distilled water.


----------



## KittyBag

This is the greatest thread!  Thank you so much for coming to help a beauty-challenged gal out!  I will definetly be trying some of these products and tricks to get make up off my face!!


----------



## Veelyn

I usually shower every night before bed, and take off my mascara with just water, then use Cetaphil on my entire face. If any of the mascara stains, I just swipe a little Neutrogena eye make up remover on and dab it off with water. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## kippeydale

I switch around a lot.  For a while I used Lancome's Bi-Facil.  Then, Estee Lauder's Eye Make-up Remover...sometimes their Take It Away make-up remover (I LOVE the smell).  I recently tried Beauti Control's Lid and Lash Wash (amazing...better than I expected).  If I'm lazy, and I don't feel like doing different cleansing routines, I use Victoria  Principal's 4-in-1 Gentle Deep Cleanser, which I have been using since high school.  I love it, but I'm a product hound who can't stay faithful to one product!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I always take my make-up off when I'm going to bed (but I've got to admire you ladies who take it off as soon as you get in from work - can only be good!)

At the minute I'm using Shu Uemura oil to remove my makeup (the green one) and using Gatineau Floricil to remove eye makeup. I'm very happy with both and then I use Dr.Hauschka Facial Toner to finish off with.


----------



## Miyoshi637

I usually take off my makeup right before heading to the gym or before I go to bed. I use lumene cleansing oil. It takes off everything in one easy step.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I take off my makeup before I go to bed.  On the nights I'm at the gym, I take it off as soon as I get home (I go to the gym straight from work and live close to my gym so I just shower/change when I get home).

My favorite eye makeup removers:
Neutrogena
Lancome Bi Facils
Clarins

When I travel for business I try to limit the amount of liquids for the carry on/ziplock 3oz rule, which means I try to get away with no eye makeup remover.  I use liquid liner and a stronger cleanser as an alternative, to avoid the need to pack eye makeup remover...


----------



## _bebee

my eye makeup remover is lancome, and estee lauder.

for overall makeup removal , i use estee lauder


----------



## missmustard

Clinique's Take The Day Off for eye makeup, and regular face wash to take the rest off. Then toner, and moisturizer.


----------



## mellecyn

Avène "Micellar lotion". Light, doesn´t sting my eyes, gentle, smells nice. perfect.
http://www.aveneusa.com/micellar-lotion-make-up-remover/
I am in love with Avène at the moment. Good stuff for sensitive skin, and relatively cheap.


----------



## mbarbi

shu uemura cleansing oil ü


----------



## faconnergarcon

i love Philosophys Purity Made Simple its a great makeup remover and love the pricing =P cheap considering all the other cleansers but i still use my other cleansers after this


----------



## currychix

i use noxema to remove my make up and finish with clearisil face wash and follow it up with nuetogena exfoliated face scrub with kiehl's calendula face toner.


----------



## elizat

I wash my face when I come from work and take off my makeup at that point. I just use my normal cleanser- no special wipes or anything.


----------



## nona orange

I always use the Sisley foam for removing my make-up. I use it for 2 years and it works very good for me


----------



## aquablueness

i use ponds cleansing make up remover wipes, and i also use neutrogena eye makeup remover w/cotton ballies


----------



## JSH812

I use Almay eye makeup remover pads. They are simply the best bang for your buck.

Then I've been using the Cetaphil Daily Face Wash, and THEN Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser. Witch Hazel as a toner.


----------



## itsnicole

i use shu uemura's cleansing oil, and then follow up with la mer's cleansing foam.


----------



## LushBoutique

I remove my make up before I go to bed.  I use neutrogena eye makeup remover and wash my make up off with the grapefruit scrub with those exfoliating beads.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I use Lancome Bi-Facil & then Lancome Absolute Premium Advanced Creamy Foam Cleanser to wash everything off.


----------



## Loquita

Talika oil-free eye makeup remover, then Comodynes wipes...then I wash my face with Dermalogica special cleanser and my beloved Clarisonic.


----------



## susanpom

I have been using plain vaseline since I was a teen and I have no crows feet and am almost fifty (yikes hard to say)


----------



## susanpom

PS
Wash off before bed and use an astringent and then a moisturizer.  Like Burts bees' Jelly, like Oil of Olay


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Oh, Clinique's Take The Day Off works pretty well too, and you can always get it at the CCO for cheaper.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lunatwinkle said:


> I use the unscented baby wipes from Target to remove my face makeup, and extra virgin olive oil with a cotton swab to remove my eye makeup. I usually do it when I'm about to take a shower at night.


 
I use baby wipes as well -- they work great!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Jahpson said:


> Pond's makeup wipes. they are the best.
> 
> I like to use Bi-Facils by Lancome for my eyes. its the best just a swipe with the cotton ball or pad. no more racoon eyes in the morning


 
I do the same exact thing


----------



## mayen120

HermesNewbie said:


> I use baby wipes as well -- they work great!




how funny use these as well


----------



## ramonaquimby

Usually it's Andrea Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover Pads, Neutrogena Face Wash, and Kiehl's Blue Astringent.  But if I wear primer I'll use Lush Ultrabland or Target Makeup Wipes before the face wash and astringent.


----------



## Barlow

Almay eye make-up remover wipes 3333!


----------



## gappgirl18

Barlow said:


> Almay eye make-up remover wipes 3333!


 

I use these too!  I love them becuase they tailor to oily skin.  I also use the eye pads, they make them contact wearers.


----------



## shopaholic1987

On a daily basis I wear a foundation, blusher, eyeshadow and the occassional time concealer and mascara.

I use a cleanser that I can use all over my face including eye area and double cleanse with this. I then know that I have throughly cleansed my face. Then I apply moisturiser although sometimes its best to leave skin un-moisturised on a night time according to the Eve Lom routine.

I get bored easily with skincare. I am yet to find a range that completely blows me away.


----------



## ashtray-girl

I remove my make-up always with Bioderma H20 Sensibio and follow it with a normal face-wash gel or cream. Sometimes I remove my MU after coming home and other times just before going to bed. I sometimes use also wipes but only to remove my foundation as I find them way to harsh for my soft skin around my eyes.


----------



## pmburk

I remove my makeup as soon as I get home, if I'm not going out again. I use Pond's cold cream - apply a thin layer, tissue it off, apply a second thin layer, let it sit for about a minute, tissue off, follow with a mild toner.


----------



## ByMoonlight

Cetaphil facial cleanser.  I like to keep things simple.


----------



## Shoppaholic11

For eye makeup, I use whichever wipes that are on sale at the drugstore (Balea, Pond's, Almay are the usuals)

For face makeup, I put some Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash on my Clarisonic and rinse.

The Bliss cleanser is ok..got it free from the Sephora Skincare challenge. It does its job..I actually like it better than Philosophy's Purity cleanser. I'm not that impressed with Purity for some reason..


----------



## jchiara

Right now I'm using Clinique's Take The Day Off


----------



## Mitzy

I still use MAC makeup wipes for my eye makeup, as they seem to be the only thing that takes the MAC eyeliner off completely.
I WAS using CeraVe face wash, but my skin is really dry and flaky right now so I am back to my Olay products. I need some of the Olay foaming face wash. I have been trying using some Argan oil for mu removal, not sure if it is helping or not.


----------



## palacecats

I use Almay eye makeup remover pads and Mary Kay make up remover. I use to use Lancome but I find it way t oo oily for my skin and leaves behind a residue! Yuck!


----------



## coutureddd

Lancome Eau Fraiche Doucer and sometimes I supplement that with baby wipes.


----------



## gre8dane

Carol's Daughter Body Jelly or Jojoba oil.


----------



## BeatriceP

Shiseido Pureness cleansing fluid.For the eyes I use the Lancome Bi Facil


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i had Clinique's Take The Day cleansing balm but i misplaced it. i search every day but can't track it down. i refuse to buy another until i find it & it worked great!

currently i use Clinique's Take The Day Off eye makeup remover for my eyes and it works like a charm! 

for face, i've been using MAC Gently Off Eye & Lip Makeup Remover. the girl at the counter said it's really good at removing face makeup, foundation, primer, etc. it has worked good for me so far and no skin irritation but it runs out quick!!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I used to use Ponds makeup towelettes, but I found out about the Aveeno Makeup Removing Cleanser and started using that instead. It works wonders! And it's less work for me, because the Aveeno cleanser is two-in-one and it doesn't make me break out.


----------



## missgiannina

mac or nuetragena wipes and clinique eye make up remover


----------



## SimoneR

I use Chanel's eye makeup remover (the bi-phase blue one) to remove eye makeup, concealer & lip stain (if I'm wearing one).  Then I wash my face with Dermalogica cleansing gel & use Kinara's toner before applying my moisturizer.


----------



## ipudgybear

This might sound weird but I use the trick that Michelle Phan suggested in one of her Youtube videos, I use olive oil to get rid of my make up. I only wear eye make up so I don't need too much remover.


----------



## asianbelle

For eyes I use Lancome Bi-Facil.

For everything else I use the make up remover wipes from Body Shop.


----------



## wildcherry21

I use Ponds facial wipes or Estee Lauder make-up remover but I usually never wear makeup.  My friends use Johnson's baby oil but I'm afraid that would clog my pores.


----------



## timayyyyy

I use Shiseido's eye makeup remover then I use Clean & Clear makeup removing cleanser for the rest of my face. I love that I don't have to use so many products to get my face clean.


----------



## Madame H

I remove my make-up soon I came back from work or shopping. I do not like the products stay any longer on my skin, even mascara! I used many make-up removers i.e Shu Uemura, SK-II, Clarins, Eva Lom. But Pond's cold cream is the best. It is cheap, gentle on my skin yet can even use to remove waterproof mascara! I remove make-up at least twice with Pond's cold cream, then follow by The Face shop (Korean brand) foaming face wash then follow by Avenue cleanser for sensitive skin.


----------



## meganfm

I use Shiseido perfect liquid. It's a japan-only product, and it's cheap! It only costs about $7 a bottle and it works great-even manages to get most of my mascara off.

It's an oil product, which is nice because I don't have to scrub very hard and the makeup washes off very easily. Plus it doesn't dry out my skin.


----------



## addiction

cetaphil - recommended by the dermotologist you can get it at cvs or walgreens etc.


----------



## eitak

pmburk said:


> I remove my makeup as soon as I get home, if I'm not going out again.


 
same! I like to remove my "face" as soon as I can. the sooner, the better!

I remove as much as makeup as possible with face wipes from Walmart. I'll follow it by my Clinique 3-Step System, but I'll use Clinique's Foaming Rinse-Off Cleanser before the 3-Step if I feel like I really need it.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just bought yes to cucumbers wipes. So far I am a fan


----------



## krinkles597

Shu Uemura fresh oil and then Philosophy purity or just Boscia Makeup Breakup oil. Gonna have to look into Bi-Facil.


----------



## sumita

I use Bobbi Brown eye makeup remover which is amazing! For my face, I use Clairsonic brush and my skin feels so clean


----------



## BagloverBurr

For the ladies who use Mac wipes, is there anything different about them or special? I wanna try one before I buy it, I wonder if I could at a store..


----------



## baggingit

I need to do better about taking my makeup off as soon as I get home. I use Pharmagel Hydra Cleanse to remove makeup. I buy it by the liter and have gone through 4 liters! LOL! It has the consistency of Ponds Cold Cream only not as oily feeling. It doesn't irritate or dry my skin out. For eye makeup I use Lancome Bi-Facil to remove what my cleanser didn't get. I am planning on investing in a Clarisonic very soon.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

I usually use clinique take the day off makeup remover or if its a ton of mascara thats being stubborn baby oil does the trick.. either way i always have to use a scrub after using these products to remove all the oily residue left


----------



## EllAva

I wash my face with Philosophy Purity Made Simple and Micro Exfoliating Wash and I take my eye makeup off with cotton balls and Equate (Wal-Mart brand) eye makeup remover.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Philosophy purity


----------



## nicci404

BagloverBurr said:


> For the ladies who use Mac wipes, is there anything different about them or special? I wanna try one before I buy it, I wonder if I could at a store..



For me, it didn't break me out or dry out my skin unlike other wipes I have used. You should be able to test it out, I was able to...the SA was really nice about it. I didn't purchase it though. 

I use Crealine H2O Ultra-Mild Non-Rinse Face and Eyes Cleanser from Bioderma.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I'm looking for a good makeup remover. Not necessarily a cleanser, but something specifically targeted to remove makeup. I'm currently using Klorane eye makeup remover and Pangea Organics facial cleanser, but the PO doesn't really remove my makeup very well. I typically have to do two cleanses before it feels like my makeup is completely gone. I'm hoping to find some sort of wipe (I don't like MAC's wipes because they burn my skin) or something to get the majority of it off so I can use my PO afterwards for a final cleanse. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cait

Bioderma.


----------



## Prufrock613

Currently, I use Boscia or some type of oil (almond, sesame, mineral).  The Boscia is a lot less messy, though.  Any oil based cleanser removes every stitch of mu I put on.


----------



## Lilytan22

Shu uemura makeup remover, pink color for oily skin. Oil type, wash off. Follow by Kiehl's eye and lip makeup remover plus Kiehl's makeup remover.


----------



## toobabyish

Lancome Bi-Facil for the eyes, it truly gets EVERYTHING off. For my face, I currently use the Neutrogena makeup wipes (the lazy girl's way to taking off makeup) but sometimes I switch and try other types of makeup wipes.  I didn't like MAC wipes, plus there are a lot of cheaper alternatives!


----------



## nancypants

shu uemura for when i wear foundation. on a daily basis when i wear just bb cream i just use the lancome eye make up remover (the one with oil) for my eyes and facial foam cleanser.


----------



## lid

biore,I know its a cleanser but its not hard on your skin & removes makeup in a flash !!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I use Dove soap and Sephora eye makeup remover. I have heard that baby oil does the trick as well.


----------



## michie

To piggyback on this question, can anyone tell me a good drugstore makeup remover wipe?


----------



## Millee

michie said:


> To piggyback on this question, can anyone tell me a good drugstore makeup remover wipe?



ELF makeup wipes work wonderfully. The ones that come in the little black pouch, not the ones in the circular container. They're VERY cheap and VERY effective. I recently tried Yes to Blueberries and they smell great, but they aren't great at removing eye makeup and my skin burns a little after using them.


----------



## michie

^Thanks. Will have to try those out!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Lancome Bi-Facil hands down.   Neutrogena has a similar one as well (shake to mix the contents before applying).

XXXOO PG


----------



## twitspie

Another vote for Lancome...


----------



## Samia

Another vote for Bioderma, Lancôme is good too.


----------



## CanadianN

michie said:


> To piggyback on this question, can anyone tell me a good drugstore makeup remover wipe?



I have Olay wipes. They're great and cheap.


----------



## michie

Thanks. MUA had good reviews on Garnier's cloths, too. So, I have some good options now.


----------



## Cait

michie said:


> To piggyback on this question, can anyone tell me a good drugstore makeup remover wipe?


 
Boots No. 7


----------



## michie

Cait said:
			
		

> Boots No. 7



They also had excellent reviews. I have no idea where they're sold though.


----------



## exotikittenx

Almay pads, Lancôme, and Chanel are all great ones.


----------



## Glitzerland

Another vote for Shu Uemura here! Have tried Lancome as well, and it's not even close in my opinion.


----------



## tacyan

I use a Neutrogena Cleansing Milk, it is relatively mild, and will not harm skin.And to clean makeup unloading.


----------



## summerlilacs

MAC - Gently off eye and lip makeup remover (it works like magic, I use cotton balls to take it off and then neutrogena soap, and my face glows  )


----------



## krazydaisy

you should check out this thread for more suggestions  http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/best-eye-make-up-remover-303381.html

but you can also use some sort of cleansing milk that doesn't require water, just removes make-up


----------



## LaLa616

I really like the Neutrrogena Sensitive Skin Wipes. They only thing that bums me out is usually by the last wipe it's dried out, so i started keeping them in a ziplock bag, wa-la!


----------



## Deborah1986

_What is better Chanel or Dior? for the face and eyes._


----------



## mac.empress

Ponds cold cream slathered over my face then a baby wipe to wipe it off. The wipe helps me to get into my hairline, on my ears and under my jawline without using too much product. Then I wash with Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser. If I'm not absolutely lazy, I'll tone with Witch Hazel.

On nights when I come home from partying dead tired, I rub a makeup remover wipe over my face that I got from the $2 store and go to bed.


----------



## alyrris

Bi-facil on shiseido cotton pad for eyes
...then I wash with cetaphil gentle skin cleanser. (Love Cetaphil cream too)
... the remainder comes off when I exfoliate with Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily scrub


----------



## cloudzz

alyrris said:


> Bi-facil on shiseido cotton pad for eyes
> ...then I wash with cetaphil gentle skin cleanser. (Love Cetaphil cream too)
> ... the remainder comes off when I exfoliate with Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily scrub



I use exactly the same things except the Aveeno scrub.


----------



## alyrris

cloudzz said:


> I use exactly the same things except the Aveeno scrub.



I started using the Aveeno almost a year ago and I love it! Its very gentle and similar to the Cetaphil cleanser in feel, except for the smooth granules for exfoliation. And its drugstore cheap :


----------



## ilvoelv

I absolutely love the olay facial wipes, lancome eye makeup remover and anything mario badescu products!


----------



## nc.girl

My routine lately is as follows:

Neutrogena Hydrating Eye Makeup Remover Lotion
Aveeno Positively Radiant Cleansing Pads (so impressed with these; they actually remove all my makeup!)

After that, I do my regular nightly moisturizing.


----------



## Cait

Nip + Fab Clean Fix cleansing oil (face)
Bioderma Sensibio/Crealine H20 Micelle Solution (eyes)


----------



## Bag Fetish

I just started wearing false lashes and I saw in a vid this was a good way to remove them
With ease.. Not only was that true but it completely removes mascara... 
I can't say enough about this stuff... 
I use makeup wipes followed by washing my face.



I had been using Rimmel and frankly it's crap. I wake up in the am with left over mascara under my eyes.. This is after using rimmel and makeup wipes then washing my face.

With the c&c this morning nothing!


----------



## Makeup Insider

I'm hooked on Chanel Mousse Douceur!


----------



## jo712

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil! It gets rid of everything and you just have to rinse with water.


----------



## DimePoNaDime

GOOD ole ponds cold cream! ha ha


----------



## yenners

Just discovered Emma hardie cleansing balm - it smells heavenly and gets my skin so clean!


----------



## mspera

Depends on a couple of things:
What I am in the mood for?  (Time wise)
What I feel my skin needs (Needs hydration, needs a quick glowing pick me up)
How much makeup I need to remove

I alternate between a couple: 
Chanel's cleansing water (LE) - I may end up picking up another, or trying out Dior's.
Dior's Cleansing milk (for combo to dry skin) 
Bliss Triple Oxygen Instant Energizing Mask (usually on days I didn't wear makeup, and my skin looks like it needs a little boost).  I try to use it 2x/week.

Usually 2-3 times a week, depending on how much makeup I had on / what I feel my skin needs -- I use a Dior toner (the pink one) 

Chanel's eye makeup remover is my current go to for removing my eye make-up

And, a little extra info - not for removing makeup, but its a product I love:  Dior's Beauty Awakening Hydrating Mask -- I use this 1-2x/week.


----------



## Agreen96

St. Ives cream cleanser and Arbonne smoothing face wash.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

I use Burt's Bees makeup remover wipes with white tea extract and an eye makeup remover by L'bel. After that I use my clarisonic with Boscia cleansing gel, tone with Tea Tree water from Lush, and moisturize with Clinique's dramatically different gel for oily skin.


----------



## beantownSugar

I use baby oil for my eye make up & I wash my foundation off with a mary kay face wash I have


----------



## michelle779

jo712 said:


> Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil! It gets rid of everything and you just have to rinse with water.



Same here!


----------



## MochaBrown

I use olive oil or wheatgerm oil to remove my makeup at night. I just massage it in and then use a warm, damp washcloth to remove everything afterwards.  It leaves my skin soft and glowing.
I used to use Eve Lom, but that stuff is pretty pricey.  I've found olive and wheatgerm oil to be even better.


----------



## AlovesLV

ELF Makeup Remover Cleansing Cloths


----------



## swtstephy

I use the dior cleansing water.


----------



## keodi

jo712 said:


> Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil! It gets rid of everything and you just have to rinse with water.



Same here and sometimes jojoba oil


----------



## LataJones

For eye makeup I use baby oil or Rimmel eye makeup remover and for face makeup it's usually whatever cleanser I am currently using. Right now it's Body Shop Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## EllAva

I use Bliss Eye Makeup remover.  It is a gel that is dispensed through a pump and I've found I have minimal waste and it works really well.  I used to use Neutrogena (which I still think is the best drug store brand) but for a couple of dollars more, you don't have to worry about spillage w/ bliss (and I think it works slightly better.)

ETA: Got it at Ulta.


----------



## Elle Lu

I use Vichy Purete Thermale Eye Make-Up Remover Sensitive Eyes to remove my eye makeup. It does a great job and it doesn't sting my eyes, which is a must!


----------



## mimika

I use MAC makeup remover. I love it 'cuz it's water and not oily at all and removes make up so well. I even use it on my face before cleansing with a shiseido cleansing foam


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use a Serge Lutens make up remover cloth... its removes eye makeup thoroughly

with no stinging or oily residue left on your eyes


----------



## MJDaisy

great thread! i went through and read the entire thing. it's interesting to see how you all get yours off!

i own the almay eye makeup remover pads...i use them occasionally but i have really sensitive eyes so they burn my eyes sometimes so i usually stray away.

usually i just use my face wash to wash off everything, clean & clear morning burst (i use it in the morning and the evening even though it's supposed to just be for the morning). I don't take my make up off until I am about to go to sleep.


----------



## monty_lameer

On days when I don't use my St Ives Invigorating Apricot Scrub (I use it about 3 times a week for an extra thorough cleanse), I just use one of the Revlon or Garnier makeup remover cloths. I alternate, depending which one is on sale that week.

I use the cloths for my eye makeup and foundation / skin makeup.


----------



## rmcandlelight

Baby wipes are really good to use.


----------



## knics33

Neutrogena makeup remover wipes (in the blue package... they also have a calming/night time one in a purple package, but it stings slightly). They are the best - have used them for years! I also really like the ELF makeup remover wipes. I know alot of ppl who use and really enjoy baby wipes, but TBH I tried them once and the smell reminds me too much of changing a baby's diaper lol. Which is the last thing I want to think about when removing makeup or cleaning my face lol!

Luckily, there are some really cheap and good products out there for makeup removal. I just don't see the need to spend a lot of money on it... that goes to actual makeup .


----------



## armanigirl

I use the Costco (Kirkland) brand make up remover wipes. There are 4 packages of 30 wipes in there with 2 packages of travel sized (15 wipes) for about $12! It has green tea in it and works really well  Also a great deal!


----------



## honey on boost

I've been using Say Yes to Cucumbers wipes and alternating between Purity & Say Yes to Tomatoes face wash w/my clarisonic.


----------



## VaporChic

I use the target brand makeup remover wipes when Im lazy or i'll use them and then use Purity with my "fake" olay clairisonic. I really like Sonia kashuks eyemake up remover. I swear by it!!!


----------



## shoplady

MUJI cleansing oil for sensitive skin, like shu uemura but cheaper. Then i wash again with body shop tea tree cleansing


----------



## Miss Maryland

I use MUFE's Sens'Eyes eye make-up remover -- overpriced, but OMG works better than anything else I've ever used, doesn't burn and removes the most stubborn eye-make up! And a little goes a long way.

Desert Essence Tea Tree Oil liquid soap, or Bliss foaming face wash, on the Clarisonic Mia. Or Olay face wipes if I'm being lazy.


----------



## redrose000

Walmart's brand : Equate Original Clean Facial Cleansing Towellettes--it comes in 2 packettes (60 sheets/pack @ $6).


----------



## aklein

Good ole extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## amber_j

Ultrabland by Lush. Then I cleanse, tone and moisturise as usual.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I use the Yes to Cucumbers make-up remover wipes, and if I am feeling thrifty, I'll buy the E.L.F. wipes. They work really well and only cost $3.


----------



## Lindsay2367

I use Clinque Take The Day Off for my eye makeup.  I have been using it for forever and honestly cannot ever see using anything else.  It does a great job of taking mascara off without damaging my fragile lashes.  

As far as the rest of my face, I just use my normal Ole Henriksen (or Bliss) face wash.


----------



## Purse_Junior

Lancôme Bi Facil eye make up remover
Shu Uemura cleansing beauty oil 
I've used them for years and I won't use anything else


----------



## Couture_Girl

Lancome Bi Facil is my number one favorite. 

and then if i dont have any left, ill use olive oil.


----------



## janesBydiction

Nothing special. Just soap, water and a wash cloth .

I also have some wipes from Olay, but I rarely use those.


----------



## Kansashalo

Neutrogena wipes then wash with Purpose cleanser (the $6 bottle).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I usually use MAC wipes and Clinique Take the Day Off for eyes, but the other day I noticed I was out of MAC wipes, so I took some baby oil, wiped it all over my face and whatever makeup I had on just completely came off with a single swipe. Blush, foundation, everything. I have really oily skin and I never thought baby oil would work, but apparently it does. Does oil work WITH oil or what?


----------



## qudz104

Ponds or yes to cucumbers wipes.


----------



## cascherping

Yes to Cucumber wipes - they're fantastic!


----------



## my4boys

I use olive oil for eye makeup


----------



## Mediana

I just tried La Fresh Makeup Remover wipes the other day. What a great product, much better than the once from Sephora I've been using. Anyone know where you can find them in the US? I got them at the Hilton Hotel but didn't try it until I got home.  Have no idea if they are even available in Europe.


----------



## xlovely

MUFE Senseyes for eye makeup, Bioderma Crealine H20 on a cotton pad to wipe my face makeup off, then wash my face with my Boscia cleanser.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I've been using the Yes to cucumber wipes, then cleanse with Cetaphil to make sure nothing is left behind. I finish off with Mario Badescu toner and nighttime moisturizer!


----------



## chunkylover53

I use wipes for convenience, usually Johnson's Daily Essential Facial Wipes for dry and sensitive skin.


----------



## Dark Ennui

Chantecaille Rose Eye Makeup Remover.... I love this for my lips as well. I use it to remove even bright red lipstick with one swipe.


----------



## leeloodomo

Biore cleansing oil (or Shu Uemura)
Biore cleansing wipes - best wipes ever, moist and not oily


----------



## cascherping

Love Boots 4 in 1 make-up wipes


----------



## OMG3kids

Ponds cloths, or the Philosophy ones. Ponds are cheaper and work just as well! Clinique eye make-up remover. And CeraVe hydrating facial cleanser takes care of what's left and is only $8!


----------



## Belle.

Bi Facil Lancome and a wash off foaming cleanser with Clarisonic brush - Can't live without the brush!


----------



## nixnako

Bifesta cleansing oil
I love it!
Clean my eyeshadow & mascara in one swipe


----------



## Dancechika24

I LOVE all types of makeup removing wipes just because they are soo easy to use and I'm really lazy at night. I've tried numerous different types of wipes but one day I bought some Costco brand ones since I couldn't find the ones i usually get there and I really love them. They are the Kirkland Signature Daily Facial Cleansing Towelettes (with Chamomile, Triple Tea Complex and Vitamin E) and they are awesome and affordable! Super soft and get all my makeup off with one towelette. After that if im not super lazy, i wash my face with Neutrogena Naturals Purifying Facial Cleanser to get anything I missed off.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ what am I doing wrong with the wipes? They do not seem to get all my makeup off, infact its a bit of work and I still can see foundation in my pores.


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Yes to cucumbers wipes (I really love these!) + Cetaphil foam wash


----------



## ehy210

Lady Chinadoll said:


> ^ what am I doing wrong with the wipes? They do not seem to get all my makeup off, infact its a bit of work and I still can see foundation in my pores.



I also don't like wipes. It's hard to take off my waterproof eye make up and I always lose a lot of lashes when I use them. Right now I'm using Sonia Kashuk make up remover- which is pretty good but not amazing IMO.


----------



## loves

l'oreal gentle lip and eye make up remover. i used to love chanel's biphase one but this works as well and is so much gentler on my wallet

for face i like origin's pure cream, lancome's milk cleansers and avene


----------



## hunniesochic

Neutrogena wipes then finish it off with my Clarisonic.


----------



## Slavisa

I use Neutrogena Oil Free Make Up Remover for eyes and usually wipe all over the face too. I then use a microfiber cloth or hand towel after washing with my cleanser to make sure it all comes off. 

I&#8217;ve just gotten a clarisonic, cannot wait to add that to the mix.


----------



## alice87

VS make up remover, works miracles!


----------



## kding19

I have to take my makeup off as soon as i get home.. I used to have a lot of closed white heads and break out often.. then i realized it's the makeup remover i used. I used the Shu Uemura cleansing oil and bobbi brown cleansing oil before, but oil based makeup remover is easier to cause clogged pores. I switched to all Chanel a few months ago =D best decision in my life. The eye make-up remover is the best out of everything i've used. it doesn't cause redness or itchiness around the eyes. Then I use the cleansing cream, and finish it off with cleansing water. I know its a lot of steps but that gets the job done without me having to ever worry about getting clogged pores again so that's great... hope this helps the girls with skin problems...


----------



## heiress-ox

Bioderma solution micellaire - works great & I use it all over


----------



## noon

Bioderma Micellar solution, or wipes (either Johnson & Johnson, Neutrogena, or No.7)


----------



## Machick333

for eyes i use La roche posay eye makeup remover for sensitive eyes (blue liquid) LOVE it!!!!


----------



## xoespresso

Koh Gen Do cleansing water.
I love that it doesn't feel greasy at all when I take off my eye makeup, and a bottle lasts forever!!


----------



## saban

xoespresso said:


> Koh Gen Do cleansing water.
> I love that it doesn't feel greasy at all when I take off my eye makeup, and a bottle lasts forever!!



  I agree with you completely!  It takes off everything and my face doesn't feel like it needs cleaning afterwards, when Barneys has their Love Yourself event I will have to make sure I stock up on it.  Before that I used MAC gently off make up remover (pink one) and that was good but I left my skin so greasy.


----------



## diamondlovers

As soon as I get home, I use my makeup wipes (whatever ones I have handy) currently I am using the neutrogena ones. Then I usually prepare dinner, watch some tv, relax, then get up and wash my face with my clarisonic and head to bed,


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Do you need to wash your face after using the make up wipes?
thank you


----------



## bonjourErin

Lady Chinadoll said:
			
		

> Do you need to wash your face after using the make up wipes?
> thank you



Yes!! The cleaner the better  make up wipes alone don't do the job


----------



## MINXLASH

My favorite and also the most effective makeup remover is olive oil diluted with water.  It leaves my skin around the eyes soft, hydrated and I just like it because it's organic and no chemicals.  And most of all it's super cheap compared to other makeup removers. 
Sometimes I dip little amount of vaseline on my q tip to wipe off eyeliners that smudged.


----------



## sola_gurl

I use cetaphil gentle skin cleanser then finish off with neutrogena facial wash. I tried shu uemura's cleansing oil and ended up giving it to my cousin.


----------



## elleestbelle

philosophy's purity made simple.


----------



## Millee

I use J&J baby shampoo for my eye makeup. It works better than anything else I've tried and it never stings. Also if you're prone to styes it supposedly helps keep that whole thing super clean and free of blockage. If I'm travelling I use E.L.F. eye makeup mini rounds. They always dry out within a few days, but they work fine to just re-wet.

I use a Clarisonic Mia with Burt's Bees Soap Bark and Chamomile cleansing cream all over to deal with face makeup and any eye makeup that got smeared/dripped. Then if there's any liner or anything left over, I take a tiny bit of face cream on my finger or a q-tip and it comes right off.

If I'm somehow caught spending the night somewhere I can't wash my face and don't have anything with me, I wash my hands and slather them in lotion, then rub my eyes until I look like a greasy raccoon, then I wipe it off with a towel. It all comes right off with no tugging.


----------



## syd3

First I use the Simple Eye Makeup Remover from Target, then wipes. I'm not too picky...sometimes Ponds, sometimes Target brand, sometimes Epielle (the ones from Big Lots). I'm using Epielle ones right now.


----------



## cosmogrl5

For some reason, all makeup removers and wipes break me out, so I wash my face first with Pevonia facial cleanser.  Then I use my Clarisonic Mia and then I use Pevonia toner to make sure that I got every last bit of makeup off my face.  This works well for me since I don't wear a ton of eye makeup and the makeup that I do wear is not waterproof.


----------



## Mandy421

I use Caudalie Gentle Cleanser which is gentle enough to use on the eyes.  Dissolves all of my makeup.  My Clarisonic Mia helps take most of it off and I can wipe the last little bit with a washcloth when I dry my face.  I follow with Caudalie Toning Lotion but generally all the makeup has been removed by then.  

I hate using an additional eye makeup remover but most of the cleanser/makeup remover combos have either irritated my skin or my eyes.  The Caudalie is the first I've tried that is gentle enough for my sensitive skin and eyes but that actually still works.


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm switching from biore wipes to this. i gotta buy some cotton balls.


----------



## usurp1

I wash my makeup off at night-   i use philosophy JUST RELEASE ME  its very gentle but takes everything off with ease!   I have sensitive skin so i have to be careful with what i use.


----------



## Euraturd

I used to be an avid user of Pond's Cold Cream to remove eyemakeup, but just recently I picked up theBalm Balms Away Eye Makeup Breakup. This stuff removes my eye makeup in one wipe. Leave's the skin in my periocular area super moisturized afterwards. For face makeup, I use good ol' Cetaphil facial wash and my Clarisonic.


----------



## beauty k addict

been using soap & glory wipes or dior instant cleansing water lately to remove makeup then i'll wash my face with face scrub then toner once it's dry to get that really clean feeling.


----------



## SexyFlor

Im using the ettusias gentle makeup remover. Its reali good.. Like instant remove throughly..


----------



## Creative_Mii

I use wet wipes for the first removal and then wash my face followed by moisturiser. It's a mini pamper session. For those days when I'm wearing the whole kit and kaboddle I sometime also use a lovely cleansing oil which I can't remember the name of right now.


----------



## TaraP

I use baby oil. I think it helps keep the wrinkles away too. Then of course wash my face.


----------



## Samia

Still using Bioderma to remove all makeup, its the best! And then followed  by a good cleaning with Clarisonic and garnier face wash


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Yes!! The cleaner the better  make up wipes alone don't do the job


Thank you - bonjourErin!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I have totally gotten into the oil cleansing method.  www.theoilcleansingmethod.com  I use almond oil right now and the pores on my nose are super clean and invisible.  I have never had anything work so well !!! The first night I massaged the oil into my nose for about 60 seconds.  It brought up a bunch of red bumps and white heads but after that my nose has been beautiful!!!!! Highly recommend.


----------



## citypsyche

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil to remove all makeup, including waterproof mascara; followed by DHC Olive Soap; followed by DDF 10% Glycolic Toning complex.  In the morning I wash my face with Kirk's glycerin soap and follow with Thayer's Fragrance Free Witch Hazel.


----------



## misstrine85

I use almond oil. I have very sensitive skin, which can be dry at times, so this really works for me.


----------



## maclover

I use YSL instant eye makeup remover and Sephora's waterproof remover interchangeably. The YSL works better, but I'll probably stick with the Sephora one cause it's not as pricey. I use a St.Ives face wash afterwards to get the oily feeling off.


----------



## crunchy buns

I've been using the ponds towelettes and love them. They remove every single bit of waterproof mascara.


----------



## pmburk

Noxzema.


----------



## princesspipi

I take off my makeup as soon as I get home

for eye makeup: L'Oreal Clean Artiste (great replacement of Lancome Bi Facil, same result, much cheaper)

For face:  shu uemura oil


----------



## Laylla

i use a liquid remover from maybelline. it works well and doesn't irritate my eyes.


----------



## Midge S

Cetaphil face wash and a baby wash cloth.  With duckies.


----------



## juicyincouture

organic coconut oil with a cotton ball. I am allergic to face products.


----------



## ashlc68

Sephora Waterproof Makeup Remover and a cotton round - works great and leaves my eye area soft and moisturized


----------



## raiderette74

Good ol cetaphil.  If I am using waterproof eye makeup I'll take that off with coconut oil.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Swisspers cotton rounds and MAC Cleansing Oil. The best!


----------



## Cait

Recently: Ponds Cold Cream (normal to dry) with Shiseido facial cotton & Bioderma Crealine/Sensibio H20 for eye makeup.


----------



## PrincessD

I remove my makeup right before my shower. I use shiseido cotton pads w/biotherm makeup remover.


----------



## starrynite_87

Olay daily facial wipes


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clarins eye makeup remover or Neutrogena eye pads...depends on what kind of eye makeup I am removing. Everything else gets washed away with the Clarisonic and Neutrogena Acne Wash.


----------



## alyssa18o6

I use Almay makeup remover for eye makeup. For my face I just use my cleanser (Basis - Cleaner Clean) , it removes any traces of makeup from my skin.


----------



## sumita

I just started using Bioderma and I like it. It removes my makeup very well.


----------



## cutiealex14

i use boots own brand


----------



## sandricka

right now I am using Clinique's take the day off ... and I am very happy with it ...


----------



## oddd0t

Loreal gentle lip and eye make-up remover (for waterproof make-up) and Chanel Eau Douceur


----------



## jgeff

The Neutrogena makeup cleansing wipes. They are similar to Mac wipes, although they are much softer.


----------



## alley285

Rival De Loop eye makeup remover (it's super cheap and does a great job!) and Clinique "Take the day off" cleansing milk.


----------



## Aeris

Neutrogena Makeup Remover wipes are my favorite store bought item.
If I'm out of those, I put a little oil on a cotton call or tissue wad (any carrier or base oil will do...like avocado, grape seed, coconut, argan, sweet almond, rosehip, or apricot oil)


----------



## ulli64

My handcrafted selfmade soap with goatmilk, sheabutter and salt from himalaya,its very gentle to the skin and removes everything.


----------



## claraflo

Olive oil and a microfibre cloth. Also removes everything and leaves your skin moisturised.


----------



## keodi

Aeris said:


> Neutrogena Makeup Remover wipes are my favorite store bought item.
> If I'm out of those, I put a little oil on a cotton call or tissue wad (any carrier or base oil will do...like avocado, grape seed, coconut, argan, sweet almond, rosehip, or apricot oil)


 
same here. If I don't have Neutrogena wipes, I use jojoba oil, or grapeseed oil.


----------



## Oogolly

I love Lush's Ultrabland cleanser, it removes everything and it leaves my skin super soft, I use that along with their tea tree water... excellent.


----------



## boscobaby

Recently i'm using Neutrogena deep clean make up cleansing water...


----------



## lvaddict2012

Obagi Cleanser is good. I usually wash my entire face instead of make up wipes. Simply makes me feel cleaner.


----------



## AAdams

Obagi cleanser and toner, followed by clarisonic opal with serum for eye area. Lastly I use the obagi blender mixed with retinol all over my face.


----------



## AraBelle

I use the cleansing cloths from Costco, they are very similar to the Neutrogena ones.  I follow with Burts Bees Deep Cleansing Cream and Yes to Blueberries Overnight Moisturizer.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Baby oil


----------



## anita0205

Paula&rsquo;s choice makeup remover
Simple cleansing wipes


----------



## elizabeth01

I love the Neutrogena make-up remover wipes. I buy them from Costco so I always have them on hand.


----------



## brianne1114

Boscia cleansing oil


----------



## CocoMeow

I use grapeseed oil or coconut oil. Its less costly and does a way better job than regular makeup remover.


----------



## bellelumiere

At the moment I'm using Cetaphil Cream Cleanser as a makeup remover before properly cleansing my face. My favourite makeup remover is definitely the Dermalogica Precleanse.


----------



## gracekelly

CVS makes a great mascara/eye make-up remover.  Just as good as Lancome.


----------



## Neo007

I just got the Amore Pacific Treatment Oil Cleanser - would love to replace both my eye make up remover and foaming cleanser with just one product! But I don't know if I can give up my Fresh Soy Cleanser....


----------



## exotikittenx

Walgreens eye makeup remover is awesome! It's a dupe for Neutrogena.  I also use Mac cleansing oil


----------



## sarahraegraham

Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover and Pampers sensitive baby wipes. The price of normal wipes is ridiculous, and these work just as well IMO. I get 6 months worth instead of 1 month for the same price!


----------



## znzngo

Purity from Philosophy! Been using it for at least 5 years and I luv it! I use it w/ my Clarisonic too!


----------



## girlygirl3

exotikittenx said:
			
		

> Walgreens eye makeup remover is awesome! It's a dupe for Neutrogena.  I also use Mac cleansing oil



walgreens? Good to know! The neutrogena price just shot up, ok it went up to normal price and I was looking for a sub. Ponds isnt too bad either for eye makeup.


----------



## exotikittenx

girlygirl3 said:
			
		

> walgreens? Good to know! The neutrogena price just shot up, ok it went up to normal price and I was looking for a sub. Ponds isnt too bad either for eye makeup.



Yeah, it works really well!  I was actually very impressed.  I had bought it on a whim, and it was maybe something like $5.99.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I use either store brands of makeup wipes or my Philosophy Purity Made Simple cleanser.


----------



## AS3189

I use the Neutrogena liquid eye makeup remover not just on my eyes, but all over my face. It's really good at getting everything off, especially my foundation, which can be pretty thick. Then I just wash my face with regular soap.


----------



## Mz2145

I use Mac face wipes they work wonders on face and eyes and they smell really good too!!


----------



## scooterella

I am using RMK Cleansing oil.


----------



## xueyx

shiseido tiss oil. works well and leaves your face non-greasy. not to mention, affordable!


----------



## BunnySlippers

Mz2145 said:


> I use Mac face wipes they work wonders on face and eyes and they smell really good too!!


 
This! Love them, and they are not harsh at all. Most face wipes burn my skin like crazy, but these I love. Plus love the plastic flip cap, keeps them moist up until the last wipe!

I also use Shu Uemura brightening cleansing oil, some EL products and at nighttime I use my embryolisse stuff.

I also have a mattifying lotion by H20 which I love..

I don't really have a standard routine at the moment, usually tend to customize to my skin's condition or if I am in a hurry or have all night to pamper myself.


----------



## Borse1224

I use the elf makeup wipes, I was using Mac but these are just as good but  costs way less!


----------



## biggirlcurls

Pond's Cold Cream on my face. Shiseido The Skincare Instant Eye and Lip Makeup Remover on my lips and eyes.


----------



## Toujoursluxe

Bioderma make up remover on my eyes of Clarins intense eye make up remover if I've got smokey eyes. And then just cleanser for my face.


----------



## Rachelle07

I use the facial wet wipes by celeteque then followed by the Hydration cleanser from Celeteque as well.


----------



## Nczt

I love the korres pomegranate wipes followed by my bliss foaming cleanser!


----------



## Laebeth

I use Pond's Cold Cream  and Lumene Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover.


----------



## Sassydarlings

there are tons of makeup remover out there but I don't use it. I use petroleum jelly to remove my mascara to avoid falling of lashes and a cleanser & toner to remove my make up... makeup can cause skin irritation and pimples if you don't remove them in a day.. I always remove my makeup right after I reach home. ^_^


----------



## oatmella

I use Bioderma.


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Eye make remover from sephora or Vaseline. Velocity cleaners from Mary Ky


----------



## mhkmua

Coconut oil


----------



## kittycat315

i use Andrea Eye-Q eye makeup remover pads from the drugstore to remove eye makeup.  And i use the Clarisonic with Shiseido Gentle Cleansing Wash to wash my face.  The Clarisonic is amazing - my skin has never looked better!


----------



## amesbegonia

I think coconut oil is great too - esp in winter!
Im currently using Purity by Philosophy but i think it might be bothering my eyes... But its got good ingredients, natural smell, doesnt break me out & works when I rub it into it into my skin til all the makeup is gone.. Then just wash off. Sometimes I pair it w/ my Clarisonic.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Target version of Pond's face wipes. Whatever's left comes off with my clarisonic.


----------



## wMichelleh

I have my makeup on, until bedtime. 
I use mac makeup remover - thats the only one, that feel good, after using it.


----------



## disco_diva

Biore cleansing oil. It's like shu uemura's cleansing oil but a fraction of the price. Removes all my eye make up, including my waterproof mascara and liquid liner.


----------



## Aeris

Either:
-Cotton round dipped in a little oil (such as coconut, grape seed, jojoba, or avocado oil)
-Dr. Bronner's Castille Soap (it's gentle, yet removes makeup completely...unlike Cetaphil)
-Baby Wipe or makeup wipe (such as Neutrogena or Burt's Bees) followed by toner on cottonball.


----------



## BunnyLady4

Jahpson said:
			
		

> Pond's makeup wipes. they are the best.
> 
> I like to use Bi-Facils by Lancome for my eyes. its the best just a swipe with the cotton ball or pad. no more racoon eyes in the morning



I use the exact same products


----------



## designergirl6

i use target brand makeup remover wipes. they're a generic of ponds makeup remover wipes. they work really well, and they don't irritate my skin like most makeup remover does.


----------



## SimplisticBelle

May sound weird but Huggies baby wipes are the best makeup removers that I've ever used, EVER! I've tried MAC wipes, ponds, olive oil, and other liquid makeup removers. Nothing beats Huggies lol!!


----------



## nygrl

I almost only wear eye makeup so I use Sephora's waterproof eye makeup remover. Does the job well and isn't very expensive.


----------



## meeouw2

I currently use Lancome bi facils for eye make up remover

my Country local brand milk cleanser for face: Viva  its really good and price is less han $1


----------



## Carameliquer

sephora.com/productimages/sku/s1227891-main-hero.jpg

Boscia makeup-breakup cool cleanser


----------



## Emmarose0628

I use bioderma to remove my make up and it works like a dream! No scrubbing my eyes I just soak a cotton pad and press on my eyes and the mascara, liner and shadow practically melts off. The stuff is amazing!!!


----------



## bisbee

I use Bioderma as well - but I find that it doesn't really remove waterproof liner totally.  After using it, I use Lancome Bi-Facil and it ALL comes off!

I use Shiseido cotton pads - I've also got a box of another brand - maybe Cle de Peau or Le Metier de Beaute - they are unbleached and supposed to be fabulous...but I don't like them as much as the Shiseido!


----------



## windycityaj

I use Clinique's   "Take the day off"  and then use the Neutrogena towelettes to get any residue.


----------



## Nieners

Bioderma Sensibio H2O


----------



## lilx8n6el

I use these wipes that I got from Target, in a blue package. Bond No. 29 or something. They are amazing and don't leave a sticky feel on my face like the Ponds wipes!


----------



## krasavitza

baby wipes and vaseline


----------



## pquiles

Neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover and wipes. ..also trying oil of olay,  but jury is still out on that.


----------



## lopeslow7

For years I have used Dove Baby Wash in the pump bottle...gentle on the skin and takes everything including mascara off without stinging or being hard on the eyes.


----------



## Joslyn

If I know that i won't be going out later on, I'll take my makeup off right when I get home.  I'll use Fancl Mild Cleansing Oil n then use Fresh soya face cleanser w my clarisonic.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Clarisonic + cleanser does the job for me! 

Or Etat Pur Micellar Cleansing Water.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

bareMinerals <Purifying Facial Cleanser>


----------



## springbaby

Bioderma Micelle Solution (for sensitive skin.) I always follow up with my cleanser and clarisonic.


----------



## Utsukushii

SK II cleansing cream and Ponds.


----------



## Oxemc614xo

Yes to cucumbers makeup remover wipes. Also Almay no oil eye makeup remover pads.


----------



## Claraclarita

Shu Uemura cleansing oil (green tea) is the best by far.


----------



## deltalady

Boscia Makeup break up cleansing oil or Bioderma


----------



## thisgreycat

My favourite was Darphin Aromatic Cleansing Emulsion - now discontinued, I bought every last one I could get my hands on.   I hate the replacement (the aromatic cleansing balm.)

Now I use Shu Uemura cleansing oil (classic, the yellow one.) Not a HG for me so I'm in the market for something new - I'll keep buying the Shu until I find something better, though.

Bioderma Sebium H2O or La Roche-Posay Physiological Micellar Solution to double cleanse.. or when I have light makeup on.. or when I don't want to put water on my face because I'm half asleep!


----------



## Klinkker

I find that olive oil works great to get any kind of eye make up off.  Then I always wash my face with Cetaphil


----------



## bella601

Mac remover


----------



## ellaballet

my clarisonic and cetaphil


----------



## shp

Lancome's eye makeup remover. Then Bio derma's make up remover the best remover for sensitive skin!!!


----------



## meganfm

Fancl cleansing oil followed by Bioderma Sebium micellaire water.


----------



## stacmck

A Target brand eye makeup remover and Yes to Cucumbers facial wipes


----------



## YCorbett

Love all Bliss products!


----------



## MoneyPennie

I just use grapeseed oil and a micro fiber cloth.


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

Bioderma + clarisonic.  There's literally not a trace of makeup left!


----------



## Aeris

Dr. Bronner's Castille Soap removes makeup better than any facial cleanser I've tried.


----------



## kristina111

I use VS "take it all off" makeup remover wipes and Dior eye makeup remover called "Duo Express Demaquillant Yeux"


----------



## sumita

I really like the Bioderma


----------



## abandonedimages

I don't really have a routine, although I should :/ Gotta stop going to sleep with my eye makeup on... I use Klorane, it's really good and gentle!


----------



## glamtothemax

KittyBag said:


> Could you share your routine for removing your make up?  Do you do it right when you get home or wait till right before bed?  What products do you use?  Help Ms. Clueless (me) out!!


I use eye makeup remover first (clinique or sonia kashuk from target) then a makeup remover wipe either neutragina or ole henrikson. then i wash my face with a gentle cleanser before bed. either philosophy or bliss. i think it's better to remove the makeup before you wash your face because then you just rub around all the makeup.


----------



## lazeny

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil. I used to use the Premium A/O but now I switched to Ultime8 Sublime. There's no water proof, water resistant, stubborn mascara that cannot be removed by these cleansing oils, at least for me.


----------



## xhb

Just cetaphil and clarisonic.  But then I use a toner afterward.


----------



## Girlgotstyle

I use a micro fibre cloth and warm water. My skin is sensitive so less is more. The cloth literally just removes makeup like a magnet. No smudges or anything.


----------



## ~Moi~

L'Oreal "Gentle" Eye Makeup remover with Shiseido facial cotton.


----------



## ohmree

I am trying to use up the drawer full of cleansers in my ensuite so have started using some heavy duty mineral oil to remove make-up .  So far, using mineral oil and then a "stronger" cleanser has been working as a good pair.  I would not with a gentler cleanser or else risk break-outs.

OH!  I did enjoy the Neutrogena "Oil-Free Eye Make-Up Remover" (unsure of phrasing) in the lilac or blue bottle though, with less harsh cleansers.  You can use the same pad to go over your whole face before doing your eyes.


----------



## thisgreycat

ohmree said:
			
		

> I am trying to use up the drawer full of cleansers in my ensuite so have started using some heavy duty mineral oil to remove make-up .  So far, using mineral oil and then a "stronger" cleanser has been working as a good pair.  I would not with a gentler cleanser or else risk break-outs.
> 
> OH!  I did enjoy the Neutrogena "Oil-Free Eye Make-Up Remover" (unsure of phrasing) in the lilac or blue bottle though, with less harsh cleansers.  You can use the same pad to go over your whole face before doing your eyes.



I like the Neutrogena blue eye makeup remover one too! ...performs as well as some of the prestige lines, and for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Mariapia

eau micellaire Bioderma...


----------



## bonchicgenre

MAC oil cleanser to remove makeup


----------



## rainrowan

Olay bar soap, (followed by MAC charged water and a moisturizer) is the best for my full matte makeup. I don't always get good results with the towelettes by Biore, Garnier, etc. I find the mineral based removers overloads my oily pores. Noxema used to be my go-to cleanser but the formulation has changed over the years.


----------



## rupal33

the only thing i use to remove make up is citaphil soap bar, takes everything off including all your eye makeup!


----------



## sam48star

There is a product by Sisley that is supposed to be good, but it's over $100.  Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Nakshidil

When I'm feeling incredibly lazy it tends to be my pillow. I know. It's bad.
When I'm cleaning my skin properly I use CVS eye makeup remover.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I'm currently using Trader Joe's Spa Tea Tree Oil face wash.  It takes off everything, including mascara.


----------



## kaleida

I use organic extra-virgin unrefined coconut oil. I have a whole gallon tub of it and this is one of the many things I use it for 

I remove it right before bed.


----------



## douceurdevivre

I used to remove my make-up with the Olay sensitive wipes but they irritated my eyes and my skin seemed to get red and blotchy afterwards. I recently switched to the Garnier Make-up Removing Wipes and my skin hasn't been red since! One wipe is enough to fully remove my eye make-up and foundation. Of course, I use my regular facial wash afterwards but the Garnier wipes does a great job of removing everything


----------



## SQ_1

I used Oil of Olay cleanser for many years, but more recently have gone to Dr Perricone Nutritive Cleanser - Alpha Lipoic Acid with DMAE ... I switched from Olay skin care everything to Dr Perricone - LOVE it !!!... very good for mature skin


----------



## na294

Eyes- Chanel eye-makeup remover (the intense one), a splurge I know but a bottle lasts me about 4 months since a small amount goes a long way.  Only one I have tried that does not burn my eyes or leave a greasy film like the one from Lancome does.

For my face I have been using the Aesop's Parsley Cleanser, don't need a facial makeup remover since all I really wear is a bit of blush.


----------



## Sharmeen

I use simple wipes to remove facial makeup such as my blush and lipgloss and highlights ect and no7 eye makeup remover for eye makeup


----------



## LVMademoiselle

sam48star said:


> There is a product by Sisley that is supposed to be good, but it's over $100.  Has anyone tried it?



No and I'm not sure I want to because Sisley skin care line is too moisterizing.  Try Cle de Peau, Chanel, Bioderma.  For non-heavy eye makeup, I use La Prarie comforting cleansing milk.


----------



## sam48star

Thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## juicyincouture

Raw coconut oil.


----------



## vajra

I dont like to do make up a lot.Some time i wear make up when in any special party.Usually i remove make before to go bed.I always wash the whole face to remove the make up.


----------



## lazeny

Shu Uemura cleansing oil. Removes stubborn water proof mascara easily. I've been using it for years.


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

My current routine (I use waterproof everything!).

Start off with the Bobbi Brown cleansing oil for the whole face including my eyes. Then I use a cleanser (Sibu).  Don't really need the second step but I like to make sure that my skin is clean!

I may sometime have to then use an eye makeup remover.

This is the current routine and is subject to change as other products come in rotation when these ones finish


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Neutrogena makeup remover wipes for my face

& Dior eye make up remover


----------



## timelessbeauty

Philsophy's Purity cleanser, it takes off everything including lash glue and waterproof mascara.


----------



## nightsnitch

Bioderma water as a first cleanse then Cetaphil face wash. LaRoche Posay eye make up remover (which IMO is better than Lancome's which I've used for years before this)


----------



## allison.zheng

One of my favorite make up remover for when I go all out with eyeliner, mascara, ... Etc. is to use the lush ultraband cleanser. It's an oil based cleanser, but I don't like to use it onmy face. Instead, I use it on my eyes. It's not a liquid like most cleansers, therefore, it is much thicker and doesn't seep into the eyes. Because it is oil based, you can remove it with water, so you will need the lush breath of fresh air. A few spritz and then wipe it off with a cotton ball and you're good to go. I've always had problems with eye makeup remover seeping into my eye. But I've been loving this routine.

I then use philosophy purity to remove any make up on my face.


----------



## pams

I use simple facial wipes. Love them


----------



## ValHerself

For my eye makeup i use the balm's balms away eye makeup remover. I love it so much because it leaves my eye area moisturized.. Its like eye cream for the eyes. Lol. For my face, I usually use korres milk wipes and then i proceed on using my clarisonic with my DDF blemish cleanser but if im feeling lazy, I just do the wipes and cleanser.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I use Aveeno wipes for sensitive skin, works very well, even with my Guerlain mascara that I love but it a beast to remove.


----------



## pquiles

Normally...Neutrogena.  Today I bought MAC wipes.... Not much of a difference, except the MAC seems smaller.


----------



## Runaaawr

I've tried different types and brands of make-up removers, but I always fall back on simple wipes


----------



## etoile03

I wash my face before bed with oil of olay foaming face cloths.


----------



## xlana

I always use a micellar make-up remover, they're the best! I currently just got my hands on Bioderma but I went through three bottles of Lancome's eau fraiche douceur before that.  I prefer Bioderma because it's more gentle around the waterline and doesn't sting like the Lancome one does. I also want to eventually try Avene & La Roche Posay's versions. After I remove my makeup I wash my face with my cleanser to ensure I get everything off.


----------



## amaka

Cetaphil cleanser and then my Obagi cleanser... When I'm in a hurry I just use Simple wipes... works like a charm!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Clinique Take the Day Off - works amazing!


----------



## kells102

Clinique take the day off....only stuff that takes off my eye makeup gently and doesn't make my skin break out!


----------



## prismfaerie

Honestly, I'm more into natural stuff and usually only wear a touch of blush, clear lip gloss and mascara, which I wipe off using jojoba oil (doubles as a moisturizer too . If I wear more eye makeup I use Bvlgari's Radiance Eye Remover.


----------



## remy12

Keihl's eye make-up remover. Very creamy, removes my eye make-up easily and doesn't bother my sensitive eyes.

Jurlique for the rest of my face.


----------



## SherryF

Chanel eye makeup remover.


----------



## alyssa18o6

I was using the Almay makeup remover for my eyes but I wasn't impressed and finally finished it. I really like the green tea makeup remover wipes from Big Lots (I don't remember the name!) they are super cheap and do a great job.


----------



## catsnbags

Sonia Kashuk's eye make up remover works just as well as Lancome's Bifacial and it's cheaper.  My only beef with it is that it's only sold at Target and it's usually sold out.  
I like Bioderma for removing foundation but it takes too much effort to remove eye makeup.


----------



## saranga

pond's cold cream, with a hot muslin (or soft towel) cloth. best thing in the world.


----------



## Tomikai

Mary Kay eye make-up remover, the best!


----------



## angelalam5

Lancome bi-facil for eyes, then DDF exfoliating cleanser


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Clinique Take the Day Off or Lancome bi-facial. Recently ventured into micellar water but found none that are as effective as those two to remove the liner from between my lashes. Of course, they're not that great at mascara, but not found a particularly great brand yet anyway (I do not have patience to wait with cotton pad pressed against eye for 30 sec + for it all to dissolve).


----------



## pinklining

cle de peau beaute eye & lip makeup remover - amazingg product, great for sensitive eyes 
cle de peau beaute cleansing cream for removing foundation


----------



## TheImportersWife

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Water


----------



## sparkleswirl

Make-up Forever remover. The best


----------



## pmburk

Lancome bi-facil eye makeup remover, and cold cream with a hot wash cloth.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Neutrogena  eye make up remover
Cetaphil Facial Cleanser


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Koh Gen Do cleansing spa water is amazing. Got it in my glossybox this past month. 

Philosophy purity made simple is my go to face wash. Usually use it with my clarasonic right before bed.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

nivea wipes and clinique remover.


----------



## Mie Lan

I use Precision Gentle Eye Make up remover Chanel but you can also use it for the mouth. I use a normal cleanser for my face.


----------



## Bag-terfly

I've always used Estée Lauder gentle eye makeup remover. That was the makeup line I started out with and that's one product I will stick with.


----------



## GrRoxy

Bioderma Crealine without perfume. Its so gentle, cheap and effective.


----------



## sarahraegraham

Can't remember if I've responded to this thread before or not, but I hate paying all that money for makeup wipes! They're great but extremely overpriced. So I decided to try out a makeup artist's recommendation and I am so happy I did! Pampers sensitive baby wipes. I can get a 6 month supply for what a single pack of makeup remover wipes cost. The markup is just crazy. 

Oh, and for eye makeup I use Sonia kashuk.


----------



## Ghettoe

I'm using a CVS generic one for my eyes. It's pretty horrendous but I find that removing make up is a matter of patience and technique more so than product. However, still pretty horrendous despite my patience and technique. I tend to soak those flat type of cotton pads with make up remover, lie down on my couch and listen to music while gently pressing and very gently massaging the cotton pads on my eyes. I tend to do this for a minute and a half and everything just disappears. Mascara, gone! But the crappiness of this make up remover tends to leave a little residue. 

I use burts bees face wipes for my face though and will not repurchase. I want to switch to one of those make up removing butters because I am not a fan of wipes.


----------



## fendifemale

Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## keks

I really like the new Sisley "Eau Efficace"
It takes it all off including waterproof mascara a little pricey but worth it!!


----------



## sam48star

keks said:
			
		

> I really like the new Sisley "Eau Efficace"
> It takes it all off including waterproof mascara a little pricey but worth it!!



It's like $120?  Seems so expensive but I'm intrigued


----------



## keks

sam48star said:


> It's like $120?  Seems so expensive but I'm intrigued



Wow! I paid like 60 euros here.Okay,yes thats still expensive,but i general is Sisley an expensive brand-but works!


----------



## C8810

Olay Wet Cleansing Cloths - Sensitive. Neutrogena Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover.


----------



## krasavitza

Good ol' baby wipes and vaseline followed with a gentle face scrub and creme facial wash.


----------



## saenzio

I use Bioderma. It gets all of my makeup off and it is extremely gentle to the skin.


----------



## Alexenjie

I used unscented baby wipes for my face and baby oil for my eyes. There are some cosmetic items that I can't bring myself to buy expensive products. I'm willing to spend a fortune on a good lipstick but not make up remover.


----------



## graymatter

reeeally like Shiseido cleansing sheets, but they are expensive so I don't use too often.  Otherwise I just use philosophy face wash and MUFE eye makup remover if there's anything left.


----------



## rtupaz

Extra virgin Coconut Oil!


----------



## hipmama

I now use baby wipes and jojoba oil for my eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## momo_xd

Neutrogena make up remover wipes for face. Neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover for eyes. Bioderma for face when not traveling.


----------



## Nat

I use Biotherm Biocils Makeup Removal Gel on my eyes and on my face. Leaves my skin soft and smooth.


----------



## PoshVintageCH

MAC cleansing sheets - love them! Always have as a back-up at home another brand (can't remember the name) of cleansing sheets that have something to do with olive oil... those are the absolute softest, best ones.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Shu Uemura Cleasing Oil and some Neutrogena daily peeling


----------



## wenmarin

Cetaphil


----------



## Pursestan

Cetaphil and my clarisonic.


----------



## luminescence

Cold cream or extra virgin coconut oil! Removes makeup so easily!


----------



## Mrs.Potter

bioderma then coconut oil


----------



## simpleplan

i just take my daily oil-free alcohol-free and fragrance-free moisturizer on a cottonball and swipe gently over my eyes..takes of eye makeup like magic! Then just wash my face w cleanser.

I realized I wasted money on my Clarisonic because I already use a gentle glycolic wash that has kept all my acne away and exfoliates dead skin easily on a daily basis!


----------



## More4Me

Coconut Oil


----------



## More4Me

luminescence said:
			
		

> Cold cream or extra virgin coconut oil! Removes makeup so easily!



Ponds cold cream makes my eyes itch. it does the job but the after effect was me rubbing my eyes for 5 minutes at a time. Lol!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I use the Shiseido Cotton with Lancome Bi-facil to remove my eye make up.  Then I use my Shiseido face brush with the pureness foaming cleanser to remove and cleanse my skin.  comes out very squeaky clean.


----------



## angelinemi

MAC MAKE UP REMOVE!!!:lolots:


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

$1 makeup remover wipes and Mary Kay oil free eye makeup remover.


----------



## MissLaraDL

Makeup wipes (mac's 100 piece pack is my fave!), bioderma on a cotton pad, clarisonic w/sephora cleansing oil...


----------



## vronika

As soon as I get home.  I use baby wipes to take all the make up off, then Aveeno foaming facial cleanser.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sonia Kashuk® Remove for my eyes & Neutrogena Make-up Remover Cleansing Towelettes for my face.


----------



## HKKH

Right before bed because you never know if your going out at the last minute.

I don't know why but I have three cleanser that are essentially all the same the Lancome bi-facil the Walgreen's generic cleanser and the CVS generic cleanser I use them interchangeably with a facial soap to ensure a overall clean face.


----------



## Luba87

sparkleswirl said:
			
		

> Make-up Forever remover. The best



That's my fave!


----------



## Ligea77

I've been using Johnson&Johnson no tears baby shampoo as an eye makeup remover for 3 years. My opthamologist recommended it after some allergy issues as a good cleanser and it lasts forever, one bottle can last me 10 months to a year.


----------



## Mediana

I just got Bareminerals Bare Eyes Makeup Remover. Works really well. I'm happy so far.


----------



## viba424

I like Rimmel eye makeup remover, and use Clarins alpine face wash which is great because it doesnt burn my eyes and hydrates. I also have urban decay makeup remover which is quite good. Its a clear gel. I think its called clean and sober. I have MUFE eye makeup remover too and its good but it always seems like it leaves mascara behind.


----------



## aikoNakamura

Coconut Oil or Jojoba Oil.


----------



## Stephie2800

Pure almond oil.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Vaseline, although I do have coconut oil that I may try now....


----------



## magneticpoet

It depends on what I'm up to as to how long I keep mine on. At the moment I use just plain "up and up" (target brand) makeup remover towelettes. They come in a 30 pack and are reasonably priced. It takes me about three of those to remove all of my foundation, powder, blush, lipgloss, eyeshadow, and mascara. Which isn't too too bad, considering. After I make sure I've removed any trace of cosmetics, I use an acne wash to clean my face, occasionally use a pore strip on my nose, and apply moisturizer. Voila! Although I do plan on making my own makeup remover once mine runs out, seeing as it's a lot cheaper. This is where I found that


----------



## mk78

I use organic virgin pressed coconut oil which is so good, I have stopped using my expensive shiseido and shu umera cleansers!!!


----------



## kc8

Currently using Simple Cleansing Facial wipes for my face and Clinique's Take the Day Off Makeup Remover for my eyes.  The Clinique is oily but it's quite effective in taking off all the mascara that I pile on.


----------



## jenelle123

I dont remove my makeup until I take a shower and shower is definitely not the first thing I do when I get home lol 
The makeup remover I use is the pink bottle from Biore. It is a cleansing oil which can be used either dry or wet. I know a lot of people like to remove makeup before shower and they do it separately while with this cleansing oil you can remove all your makeup at once even though ur hands and faces are all wet!! It removes both my waterproof mascara & waterproof eyeliner & false eyelashes without rubbing my eyes! 
Here is a review about this cleansing oil... recommend it to everyone 
http://beautyitch.blogspot.ca/2010/09/itch-reviews-biore-cleansing-oil.html


----------



## gidramom

Sephora Supreme Cleansing Foam
The form looks too weak but it really does job. It also removes eye makeup without burning my eyes. Very gentle.


----------



## lazeny

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil


----------



## purseprincess32

I did use Neutrogena Makeup remover deep clean towelettes but it gave me an allergic reaction so I switched to Simply for sensitive skin makeup remover towelettes and use Cetaphil daily face cleanser after which is gentle on my skin.


----------



## pmburk

Currently I'm using Systane lid wipes to remove my eye makeup, and Pond's cold cream for the rest of my face.


----------



## oceansportrait

I've been using Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil (the one they recently released with the orange bottle). I've tried other oil cleansers but I hated the smell of olive oil that permeated most of them--- so I was amazed that this actually smelled pretty nice. 

I love how I don't have to scrub vigorously to get rid of my makeup. With this, I can just gently rub a few times and everything just melts off. Magic!


----------



## redskynight

I don't really wear makeup a lot, but I just wash it off with soap and water in the shower.

I have some eye makeup removing cloths as well for the stubborn parts like waterproof eyeliners.


----------



## LV Luvr

Philosophy purity. Love it!


----------



## Imnotlisa

philosophy Purity is great & has a wonderful scent but is pricey so I'm currently using Neutrogena eye makeup remover lotion and CeraVu foaming cleanser or Cetaphil gentle skin cleanser.

 Loved the idea of Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil but it made me break out unfortunately ....


----------



## gloria1273

Lumene waterproof eye make up remover. The best thing I have found so far. Dr. told me not to use the wipes they have alcohol


----------



## Mediana

Right now Neutrogena Makeup remover towelettes


----------



## missliberia

I am in therapy for my hoarding ways so I'm using up things I've had for years.  I usually use the MAC wipes to remove makeup but lately it's been the Clinique take the day off balm (excellent) and the yellow Lancome oil.  the clinique is by my sink and they lancome is in the shower


----------



## KeiraC

BOSCIA MakeUp-BreakUp Cool Cleansing Oil - Love the stuff. Takes all the makeup off for me.


----------



## chloeficent

shu uemura cleansing oil


----------



## MOWCAM

Olive oil. Any kind one has in the kitchen. Makes skin nice & soft, too.


----------



## nikstar

Good old baby oil and Cetaphil never fails


----------



## nightsnitch

Bioderma crealine and then cetaphil. i like a good double cleanse


----------



## Rachelle07

Celeteque facial wipes and hydration cleanser.


----------



## sdkitty

Cetaphil for face and clinique or mac eye makeup remover


----------



## TheLioness

Dior gentle foaming cleanser with velvet peony extract..love it!!


----------



## coletmenot

Olive oil


----------



## hiheyhello

I usually use clinique cleansing balm to take off my makeup and the lancome gentle eye makeup remover and then sometimes I'll then use my clarisonic with clinique's extra mild liquid facial soap just to make sure I got everything.


----------



## sumita

I use either Bioderma or I use Ponds Luminous Clean Towelettes. Then I follow with my Clarisonic.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Makeup wipes and then Purity Made Simple by Philosophy and my Clarisonic


----------



## charleston-mom

Baby Wipes.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Shu cleansing oil. Easy to use and very effective!


----------



## Adlyn

Shu Uemura cleansing oil followed by Cetaphil for face.


----------



## Flowerpetals

Shi uemura (pink one) cleansing oil then clairsonic with bliss fab foaming face wash


----------



## LV Luvr

Before bed and I use Philosophy Purity.


----------



## jtnguyen

Rhonda Allison Pumpkin or Skin Brightening Cleansers. They smell amazing and removes every trace of my makeup and makes my skin look really healthy!


----------



## CocoChubs

Baby oil is great for make up removal. It's cheap and effective


----------



## nakedjaxx

If its heavy makeup I use Lancome Bi-Facil remover all over face followed by Clearsonic and Philosophy Purity.


----------



## AndieAbroad

Clinique Take The Day Off for eye makeup, then I use makeup wet wipes. I haven't developed any strong allegiance to these yet, but I'm really keen to hear if anyone has had particularly good experiences with one brand or another! After that, Clinique Clarifying Lotion (Toner), and Cetaphil on top to keep me from getting too dry. 

On the Clinique toner, even though I'm a 2 in the Clinique line, I found the 2 toner to be WAY too alcoholic. It stung my eyes and really tightened up my skin (in a bad way). I tried the alcohol-free version and felt I wasn't getting the same benefits. I got a good SA at the Clinique counter once, and now I'm on Clinique Clarifying Lotion 1 for dry skin, even though mine isn't generally dry. This is a great compromise. Not too alcoholic and drying, but still strong enough to get into the pores and get leftover makeup out!


----------



## rainbowrose

I shower at night so just wash it off with my Cetaphil face cleanser while in there. If I had already showered that evening and couldn't be bothered washing it off I might just use a wet face wipe from a $2 pack to take it off quickly.


----------



## PrincessD

I use the Yves Rocher oil based makeup remover to remove it when I know I won't be going out again. Right after removing the makeup, I wash my face with cleanser.


----------



## AshTx.1

Just the plain old Ponds Face Wipes. Works fine for me.


----------



## libertygirl

I use L'Oreal's absolute remover to take off my eye make-up and then I use Emma Hardie's balm cleanser to take off my face makeup and cleanse my skin. Used to use Lancome's eye makeup remover and Eve Lom cleanser but I find my L'Oreal and Emma Hardie work just as well, if not better for much cheaper! 

Hopefully getting a Clarisonic for Christmas though so I guess that'll add another step


----------



## 90046

philosophy clarity
philosophy just release me eye makeup remover


----------



## ocean82

I use Shiseido Pureness
Refreshing Cleansing Water Oil-free Alcohol-free


----------



## Sammiantha

I use Clinique take the day off, Clinique clarifying lotion and then Clinique moisture surge extended relief to finish. I tend to use Soap and Glory under eye gel as well. I've tried a few different products but have had the most success with Clinique so far.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I use the Sephora makeup remover wipes/pods. They are great!


----------



## lovepup

I use sea breeze-leaves no makeup left!


----------



## angelalam5

Lancome bi-facil


----------



## Laebeth

The Neutrogena Makeup Remover Wipes and Lumene Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover.


----------



## Cait

Bioderma Sensibio for eye makeup & any spot concealing first; then Fancl Mild Cleansing Oil.


----------



## wazzum

I do it at night right before I'm going to bed. I usually use Philosophy's Purity but once a week or so I'll use Pond's cold cream.


----------



## Chelltastic

vaseline and cetaphil!


----------



## LoopysEldest!

Liz Earle hot cloth cleanse and polish over my whole face twice, usually followed by a toner and moisturiser of what could be a variety if brand as I blog I'm always testing new ones out. Right now using Benefit.


----------



## Prufrock613

I was an oil cleansing die hard, but I started to notice that it was flaring up patches of seborrehic dermatitus on my face.  I have been happy with Face Reality Sensitive Skin Cleansing Gel.  It doesn't irritate or dry.  I follow up with Koh Gen Doh's Spa Cleansing Water or a micellar cleanser from La Roche Posay.


----------



## Realtor by day

I have super sensitive skin and can't use fancy cleansers and wipes.  They break me out.  I use olive oil or coconut oil (both are organic and cold pressed) for water-proof eye make-up, mascara and silicone based foundation.  Then I wash with dove unscented soap for sensitive skin with my clarisonic.


----------



## vonvonnie

Realtor by day said:
			
		

> I have super sensitive skin and can't use fancy cleansers and wipes.  They break me out.  I use olive oil or coconut oil (both are organic and cold pressed) for water-proof eye make-up, mascara and silicone based foundation.  Then I wash with dove unscented soap for sensitive skin with my clarisonic.



Do you just dab a little coconut oil on your fingers to remove the eye makeup? I had been using jojoba, but hear great things about coconut oil too. With the jojoba I had been putting on a cotton ball, but I think I may be wasting a lot that way.


----------



## Odette

Lancome Bi-Facil for heavier eye makeup
Up & Up (Target brand) makeup remover wipes for my face


----------



## Realtor by day

vonvonnie said:


> Do you just dab a little coconut oil on your fingers to remove the eye makeup? I had been using jojoba, but hear great things about coconut oil too. With the jojoba I had been putting on a cotton ball, but I think I may be wasting a lot that way.



Yes, I just dig a small blob of it out of the container with the top of my fingernail, put it on my finger tips and rub it around so it melts and turns to liquid.  Then I rub it around my eyes and wash it off with regular soap and water or sometimes I just use water if I'm feeling like my skin has been more dry.  I don't usually use a cotton ball because rubbing those around my eyes is kinda irritating.  I think those cotton balls are a little rough when you use them around your eyes.  Coconut oil also works really nice as a night time moisturizer around your eye area.  I like it because it's not full of chemicals.  You'll notice that your skin sucks it right up pretty fast.  Use it on your hands & cuticles, your face, your lips, your hair, your feet... try it wherever you're feeling a little dry.  I only use organic coconut oil.


----------



## roses5682

TheLioness said:
			
		

> Dior gentle foaming cleanser with velvet peony extract..love it!!



Im a big fan of this cleanser as well.


----------



## L.Devon

Ponds make up remover and face cleanser (cucumber),use it with cotton pad, wash it after and put toner then night cream. Ponds is pretty good, even for heavy black mascara n eyeliner. and the best part is, the price


----------



## justpeachy127

L.Devon said:


> Ponds make up remover and face cleanser (cucumber),use it with cotton pad, wash it after and put toner then night cream. Ponds is pretty good, even for heavy black mascara n eyeliner. and the best part is, the price



Yes I agree! I've been using ponds for a long time. great stuff!


----------



## BradyxB

Liz Earle Cleanse & Polish has to be my fave! Although I'm looking for a good morning 'wake me up' cleanser. Any recommendations?


----------



## xhalted1

I use baby wipes first, then Clarins Demaquillant Express Eye Makeup Remover and then my Clarisonic


----------



## ilvoelv

Purity + Clarisonic = amazing.


----------



## allurella

i use the simple wipes, they're great. i also love purity.


----------



## mjm1515

Night time.
Purity by Philosophy to wash off all the make up and warm water.
Sometimes I use the Neutrogena wipes first that come in the blue wrapping.  These are great and removes all the makeup without having to tug especially at your eyes.  And it leaves the face hydrated afterwards (almost feels like you applied face lotion).  

Then a Neutrogena Toner

And seal everything for the night with Neutrogena Light Night Cream.  This stuff will last forever and it isnt heavy on the face.

And of course, some lip balm to hydrate my pucker


----------



## omiart

shu uemura cleansing oil worked really well for me as a makeup remover and cleanser in one


----------



## cherrycookies

olive oil followed by a cleanser


----------



## ironic

I've tried a lot of different removers since my skin likes to break out if there's even the tiniest amount of make up left on overnight, but I've landed on using olive oil for quite a while now and love it. I'm going to try coconut oil soon! Otherwise, I'll just use wipes if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## MsBusyBee

Clinique make up remover


----------



## Magnificent9

I bought these makeup wipes from Walmart to remove most of my makeup and then I use a bit of apple cider vinegar mixed with water to remove the rest of the wake-up on my face. It doesn't smell great but it does the job very well plus it is natural, I have really sensitive skin so I cannot use some products I have bought besides anything that is acid free. Also you should try the Pond's Brightening creme cleanser. It removes all of the makeup on your face including mascara!!! It works really well plus it actually brighten up your skin-tone. I use it every day for my daily cleansing routine.


----------



## MissChiara

Sephora make up remover wipes at the moment...


----------



## Pursegrrl

I use either Lancome or Neutrogena liquid remover...the ones that are half liquid/half oily and you shake them up just prior to using with a cotton ball. I try to be extra gentle and not pull the delicate skin around the eyes...this is essential to not accelerate any aging processes!!  HTH!

XXXOO PG


----------



## yasminn_n

Shu Uemura's cleansing oils. The ultim8e cleansing oil removes makeup so easily and is very gentle on the skin.


----------



## handbag_fetish

I use La Mer Cleansing Gel!


----------



## Mima1104

handbag_fetish said:
			
		

> I use La Mer Cleansing Gel!



Oooh how good is it?


----------



## handbag_fetish

Mima1104 said:


> Oooh how good is it?



Very good! It last a long time and takes off even my thickest make-up (MAC). Also takes off eye make up with ease.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

KittyBag said:


> Could you share your routine for removing your make up?  Do you do it right when you get home or wait till right before bed?  What products do you use?  Help Ms. Clueless (me) out!!


I usually remove them at night, but if i want to change my makeup mid-day i usually use makeup remover wipes to do so. 

At night, I deep cleanse; so I use cleansing oil (Asian Biore cleansing oil is the best so far, and yes I've tried the Bobbi Brown one but it wasn't THAT good). Cleansing oil really takes the makeup off your face, no makeup residues, nothing. that's why i love cleansing oil so much. and it doesnt take long either to remove all the makeup. 

I use 3 pumps of cleansing oil and then rub it all over my face (dry) and wash it off, then continue with washing your face with soap (or whatever u use).


----------



## tamburger

My daily makeup removal process goes as follows :

1. Neutrogena Face Cleaning Wipes to remove face and eye makeup  

2. Mia Clarisonic with Skin Food's Foaming Beer Wash to wash off excess make up (sometimes I will use Philosophy's Purity instead). 

3. Mia Clarisonic with Neutrogena to help with my random pimples here and there.

I clean my face right before I go to bed. If I clean my face earlier, I still feel the need to do a quick cleanser rinse before bed anyway.


----------



## Mima1104

handbag_fetish said:
			
		

> Very good! It last a long time and takes off even my thickest make-up (MAC). Also takes off eye make up with ease.



That sounds great wanna try it out now


----------



## GhstDreamer

Caudalie cleansing water is amazing and takes off all my makeup and whatever dust and grime (I teach little kids) accumulated during the day. It also really gentle on the skin and is all natural.


----------



## megbun

Body Shop Gentle Camomile Eye Makeup Remover on cotton pad then CeraVe Hydrating cleanser (my dermatologist says this or Cetaphil are the only good options for cleansers). Both work well without drying me out or irritating my skin.


----------



## HANALYMI

My friend uses Clinique Take the day off cleansing balm and she says it's pretty good.


----------



## sumita

I've been using Bioderma and really like it.


----------



## MissNataliie

sumita said:


> I've been using Bioderma and really like it.



Where do you buy it? I can never locate it and I've head so many good things. I use a Bioelements makeup remover, it's like a gel and it works very well!


----------



## ValHerself

To remove my eyemakeup I use sephora's eyemakeup remover or rimmels eyemakeup remover. For my face makeup, i use a those cleansing cloths then i use my clarisonic. I cannot live without my clarisonic! Lol


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I like Almay gentle moisturizing eye make up remover. It works super-great!


----------



## Ella James

I have really sensitive skin, so i simply use olive oil before i go to bed, it removes all the makeup, it hydrates the skin, and when you wake up the next day your skin will feel so soft and glowing.
i love using natural things on my face.


----------



## rizzie

My Philosophy Purity facial cleanser takes off all my makeup, especially when I use it with my Clarisonic. I use NARS eye makeup remover too.


----------



## Thankful

bioderma


----------



## pukasonqo

sorbolene cream


----------



## purseonal

Like someone else posted, I too use olive oil. I initially started using it to remove my eye makeup, but then realized that it was the best thing to remove all my makeup. Then I use water to get off any extra oil and skip moisturizer. Has been working well for over 2 years and I don't break out.


----------



## PenelopeB

I use Shu Uemera's cleansing beauty oil, premium a/o advanced formula (green in colour). I swear by it as a make up remover and cleanser in one. I'm on my 3rd big bottle. I always cleanse my face before bed time.


----------



## fufu

For eye make up: 

I use Loreal Gentle Waterproof Eye Make Up Remover and MAC Gently Off Eye & Lip Remover 

I may try Clarins Eye Make Up Remover in the future. 


For face: 

Kose Perfect Cleansing Oil (highly-recommended) 
After this, I use Sothys Cleansing Milk. 

(I double-cleansed when I applied foundation)


----------



## megan_

I use clinique eye make up remover, victoria's secret make up remover wipes, and my proactiv removes my make up as well!


----------



## Glam1

I use baby shampoo and take it off in the shower.  I then remove any stubborn eye makeup with Argan oil.


----------



## me.jane

Philosophy Purity Made Simple. It's the best I've found.


----------



## Lanier

MAC Cleanse Off Oil


----------



## Bratty1919

Lancome Bi-Facil (my face) ; Christian Dior gel (around eyes)


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Sulhwasoo deep cleansing oil!


----------



## kirsten

Philosophy "Purity" and Philosophy "Just Release Me" if I am wearing stubborn eye make up.


----------



## kellynt

i use boscia makeup breaking oil, it even remove waterproof makeup, very gentle, i accidently open my eyes while cleansing with it and it didnt hurt a bit


----------



## tadpolenyc

koh gen do cleansing spa water.


----------



## pquiles

Trying Clinique "Take the ay off".  Prefer Lancome.


----------



## KrystalLauren

Dermalogica Pre Cleanse is AWESOME for makeup removal


----------



## romanticaffair

Bioderma, and then I use la Roche posay 

Used to use Lancôme bi facil for eyes but binder a does it all for me now


----------



## oceansportrait

Shu Uemura Ulti8 Cleansing Oil.

So expensive... but I love the fact that it doesn't make me break out and I can just gently rub it on the face to get ALL my make up off. Before with the other make up removers I've used, I would have to rub and rub and RUB to get rid of the mascara and waterproof eyeliner. Now, it's just 5 seconds and I'm good to go.


----------



## friedargh

For a first step I use DHC Deep Cleansing Oil  - wonderful for waterproof mascara that won't come off with anything else, and then follow with my Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser.

If I don't use the DHC (e.g. if I only have light makeup on), I like the Garnier CleanSensitive 2 in 1 Gentle Make-Up Remover which has both oily and water cleansing layers. It's really good but not quite good enough for waterproof mascara which I wear on an almost daily basis! It's much cheaper than the DHC though


----------



## DBAgurl

I use Philosophy Purity!


----------



## Deanna39

Love my Shu Uemura cleansing oil.


----------



## Myrkur

Chanel Lait Confort 
Chanel Cleanser Confort


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Clinique - take the day off make up remover. just bought it a week ago and it is amazing for removing waterproof mascara.


----------



## wausauness

For the eyes I love the Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover. For my face I just use cetaphil cleanser for all skin types with my clarisonic mia 2. I have sensitive+combin/oily+acne prone skin (worst skin type ever!) anything harsh, i will react to it!


----------



## shazzy99

On a normal work day, I use Philosophy Purity, has been my go to for years now.

When I have heavier makeup on for evenings, I remove with Eve Lom cleanser. It is incredible and skin always feels nice and soft the following day.


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Remove it straight away. Use Clinique take the day off make up remover. It removes waterproof makeup without scrubbing hard. No tears.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Neutrogena eye makeup remover pads for eye color and then the Clarisonic takes care of the rest.


----------



## LoopysEldest!

Everything I use is Liz Earle. The Hot Cloth Cleanser is fabulous at removing absolutely everything and not really expensive either.


----------



## Miss89

DHC cleansing oil that i just found


----------



## Lady&theBag

Baby wipes and Clinique Take The Day Off Makeup Remover.


----------



## quinlanty

I use a both Clinique makeup remover milk and Missha makeup wipes to take off the mu, and then wash my face with the clarisonic brush and Chanel whitening moisturizer.


----------



## koko reece

as soon as i get in the door - its off! usually use a make up wipe to get it moving, then bioderma on a cotton pad for my eyes and then finish with eve lom's morning cleanser or the clarins pure melt cleansing gel all over the face, rinse off with warm water and im done!


----------



## Deanna39

I used ponds also. It's good stuff.


----------



## _neen5

I change my makeup remover routine with just face wash or I will use Nivea and Ponds cold cream. Some times when I'm lazy a few face wipes or Clinique makeup remover solution with cotton balls.


----------



## italian1224

wausauness said:


> For the eyes I love the Sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover. For my face I just use cetaphil cleanser for all skin types with my clarisonic mia 2. I have sensitive+combin/oily+acne prone skin (worst skin type ever!) anything harsh, i will react to it!



Does the cetaphil take eye make off?


----------



## Carameliquer

Boscia has a really good makeup remover


If I'm lazy I use makeup remover wipes


----------



## pquiles

Trying to finish my new Estee Lauder Take it Away makeup remover... I guess. i haven't figured out how to use this properly.  I tried applying then washing off, but it turns into a goopy mess in my sink and hands.  I am now using tissue to wipe off instead.  Strongly believe i will be going back to my Neutrogena or MAC face wipes and Shiseido cleanser after this is done.


----------



## missjenny2679

pquiles said:


> Trying to finish my new Estee Lauder Take it Away makeup remover... I guess. i haven't figured out how to use this properly.  I tried applying then washing off, but it turns into a goopy mess in my sink and hands.  I am now using tissue to wipe off instead.  Strongly believe i will be going back to my Neutrogena or MAC face wipes and Shiseido cleanser after this is done.



I use to use EL Take It Away when I wore their DW foundation. I would always work a pump or so into my skin, and then wipe it off with a tissue (like you are doing)  I would then follow up with my regular face wash.


----------



## Illuminum Steel

Eye makeup remover and make up wipes to take make-up off. I use Olay.
Wash my face with Rodial Cleanser and then apply Estee Laure Advanced Night repair serum and eye cream.
Origins age eraser moisturiser
Mac Eyelash serum
My night face is ready then!


----------



## bowsandmacarons

Kiss Me Heroine Mascara Remover
Fancl Mild Cleansing Oil
Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water


----------



## cldixon1

Bioderma and neutrogenia eye makeup remover..cetaphil face cleanser after that


----------



## Deanna39

Neutrogena eye makeup remover


----------



## Emmaaa

Yes, i do and i normally remove my make up before going to bed. In order to removing makeup i normally use only cleanser. I recommend you should choose the best cleanser based on the type of your skin. I prefer 'chanel sublimage essential comfort cleanser' for myself.


----------



## Deanna39

Ponds cold cream.


----------



## MissChiara

Just bought this by Dior,it's perfect for me!


----------



## princesschic

I used to use that Dior cleaning milk above. I loved it but it was sold out last time I went to my local department store so I've been using olive oil since then and it does such a good job at removing my eye makeup in literally one swipe.


----------



## MissChiara

Olive oil?I must absolutely try!


----------



## Nemirel

Bliss has a good one for those with sensitive skin, it's called:  Lid + Lash Wash Makeup Remover.  It's in gel form, so it does not run.  Additionally, it has a "cooling" feel on my eyes.  Good stuff!


----------



## Laura_allyson

I use Chanel's eye makeup remover to take off my mascara/eye liner/ eye shadow then I use Chanel Eau Douceur Cleansing water for the whole face.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I use ULTA remover... works very nice & I also use a Serge Lutens cloth


----------



## Deanna39

Bioderma for eye. Shu Uemera cleansing oil for the rest of my face.


----------



## ashlc68

Make Up For Ever Sens'Eyes and Shiseido Pureness wipes for face


----------



## fufu

Clarins for Loreal for eye make up remover


----------



## grigio

fufu said:


> Clarins for Loreal for eye make up remover


For eye makeup - Lancome Bi-Facial


----------



## Ghettoe

No miss eye makeup remover and EVOO. I soak two cotton pads with makeup remover then place them on my eyes and gently massage and pat for 30 sec to a minute. Takes all my eye makeup. Then I take olive oil and put it all over my face and massage it all over my face. Then I wash it off with my cleanser, leaving my face fresh. Love olive oil cause it doesn't strip my face and also I don't have to rub and scrub my face. Funny enough, I now see brands packaging essential oils and selling them as make up removers...


----------



## AmandaMaven

I use Boots Botanics make up remover for my eyes then a facial wash or a toner for everything else. My old regime used to take me about 30 minutes each night because I read once that you should spend as much time taking off your makeup as you should putting it on. Now that I have a baby, I don't have the time for that.


----------



## TwiNnie

I remove makeup as soon as I get home, it's the first thing I do, I'm not quiet until I do!
I use cetaphil skin cleanser with a cotton swab or rubber sponge .


----------



## shibumiflowers

dr perricone citrus cleanser and shu oil cleanser


----------



## yakusoku.af

I use bb cream and my clarisonic mia with philosophy purity made simple takes it all off with ease!


----------



## thriller

I remove my makeup as soon as I get home too! 

I either use Emma Hardie cleansing balm, PAI camellia and rose gentle hydrating cream cleanser or REN cleansing balm and then second cleanse with something else that suits my skin that day

and I always use a clean face cloth / muslin with the first cleanse to make sure its all off properly

then spritz with a thermal water


----------



## Design1230

I used Amorepacific wipe for the face and i used bobbi brown eye makeup remover


----------



## milksway25

Here are the products i use to take my make up out...
if i wear a lot of eye make up i usually used my cleansing water to take it off with my Chanel Cotton then use my mousse cleanser and clarisonic. every 2-3 days i use my gommage scrub with the cleanser. i also use my mask every week or two if i can remember


----------



## omiart

I've tried a bunch of things, right now I'm using some make up remover from L'oreal that I'm not that crazy about. In the past:

- vaseline,
- olive oil, 
- Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil (amazing stuff but too expensive!)

I would like to try Bioderma once I'm done with my L'Oreal stuff.


----------



## starmyk88

Coconut Oil works wonders, not only removes your make up, but fights free radicals so it fights signs of aging, also it can make your eyelashes grow longer! its a miracle cream, you can use it as a hair treatment also, put on for 20min- 1 hour then shampoo! and great for lip balm!


----------



## timelessbeauty

Purity by philsophy, eversince I've started using it I've never looked back since. I used to use makeup wipes from neutrogena and all those other drugstore brands but I found that after removing my makeup with those there still was some spots that I missed and I was worried about tugging the skin around my eye areas. With purity every thing comes off so easily and I never have anything left behind on my skin.


----------



## ilvoelv

Clarisonic w/purity. Amazing!


----------



## *schmoo*

Cetaphil and Clarisonic


----------



## designerdreamin

I use Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil (the green one).  Best cleanser I've ever used - so gentle yet thorough and I don't need a separate cleanser for eyes.  Removes make up and cleans the face in one go.  Awesome (but admittedly expensive here in Australia).


----------



## Deanna39

designerdreamin said:


> I use Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil (the green one).  Best cleanser I've ever used - so gentle yet thorough and I don't need a separate cleanser for eyes.  Removes make up and cleans the face in one go.  Awesome (but admittedly expensive here in Australia).



It's the best.


----------



## jen_sparro

designerdreamin said:


> I use Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil (the green one).  Best cleanser I've ever used - so gentle yet thorough and I don't need a separate cleanser for eyes.  Removes make up and cleans the face in one go.  Awesome (but admittedly expensive here in Australia).



Way cheaper to grab it off Strawberrynet 

At the moment I'm using plain old olive oil... ran out of Bioderma Crealine a few weeks ago ush:


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Baby wipes follows by Biore Cleansing Oil.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Yes To Cucumbers or Alba Botanica makeup wipes


----------



## designerdreamin

jen_sparro said:


> Way cheaper to grab it off Strawberrynet
> 
> At the moment I'm using plain old olive oil... ran out of Bioderma Crealine a few weeks ago ush:



Thanks for that!  I totally forgot about Strawberrynet.   I've also used Olive Oil and other oils but am a bit lazy with steaming it all off with a washcloth which is why I've been enjoying Shu.


----------



## Mima1104

Simple face wipes and then bioderma for a more thorough clean


----------



## schadenfreude13

For an average day, Bioderma on eyes and lips, then Avene Extremely Gentle no-rinse cleanser with cotton pads for the rest of my face. For heavy makeup, Bioderma on whole face, then Avene.


----------



## Macprincessx

I use simple cleansing wipes


----------



## kimberlywy

Good old Lancome eye makeup remover and Soap & Glory facial wipes. When I'm really lazy, just a warm, moist towel before washing.


----------



## Mademoiselle A

I use Neutrogena wipes then i wash my face with bioderma cleanser. Sometimes garnier for my eyes with cotton pads.


----------



## tiffany_

milksway25 said:


> Here are the products i use to take my make up out...
> if i wear a lot of eye make up i usually used my cleansing water to take it off with my Chanel Cotton then use my mousse cleanser and clarisonic. every 2-3 days i use my gommage scrub with the cleanser. i also use my mask every week or two if i can remember
> 
> View attachment 2163449


Just out of curiosity, where did you buy your makeup organizer?


----------



## vietnamese

Shu ueruma


----------



## Circlecircle

Bioderma


----------



## Aficionada

L'Occitane Eau Delicate with Huggies Natural Care baby wipes


----------



## vanilla2012

i use olive oil it's natural and will not harm my skin


----------



## sammy_girl

Plante System eau micellaire pureté.
If you like Bioderma, you will love plante system.


----------



## libertygirl

L'Oreal's Absolute eye makeup remover and Emma Hardie's cleansing balm with my Clarisonic Mia. Occasionally I'll remove my makeup before I cleanse as well, in which case I just use Boots sensitive skin wipes.


----------



## EllAva

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3tRjufnWr8 

Pixiwoo did an awesome video with a skin care specialist... it is really a great resource for questions like this. 

At night, I usually wash my face and then use Bioderma after it but I am now in search of new products because of this video.  Definitely don't just use a makeup wipe though.


----------



## Macprincessx

Remove make up when I know I'm settling in for the night as I can't stand it on my face all night long! Remove with any sensitive type of wipes my favourite are simple wipes  and a eye makeup remover is always good too.


----------



## blacksnakemoan

I use Neutrogena makeup remover wipes or Clarins Pure melt cleansing gel


----------



## lolaluvsu

bioderma


----------



## alice87

Victorias secret make up remover


----------



## jen_sparro

Currently using warm water and Garnier eye makeup remover... only 3 more weeks and I'll be in Europe to restock on Bioderma, phew!


----------



## AliseMU

i use baby oil


----------



## BizzyB

Neutrogena makeup removing wipes, Shu Uemura Pore Clarifying cleansing oil or Philosophy Purity cleanser with Clarisonic Mia


----------



## Lady_Maria

I remove my make-up in the evening and I use Garnier Soothing 2 in 1 make-up remover


----------



## lifestylekitty

Muji cleansing oil. Sometimes almond oil


----------



## Frugalfinds

YSL Top Secrets Pro Remover


----------



## 1fabmom

shu uemura cleansing oil or african black soap


----------



## KookyMeow

Avene micellar lotion cleanser


----------



## sugarlessgirl

Bifesta eye makeup remover and then Marks & Web herbal gel cleanser for the rest of my face.  The herbal gel cleanser is like a cleaning oil in gel form and it smells soooo good and relaxing  unfortunately you can only get it in Japan  

When I'm done with these I want to try Caudalie's cleansing water...I really liked Bioderma's.


----------



## GrRoxy

I used Bioderma but then I discovered Shu Uemura cleansing oil- hands down the best makeup remover and cleanser


----------



## SmoothOperator

I use the Almay eye make up remover pads and then the rest comes off in my nighttime shower when I wash my face while in there. I am rotating between 2 Clean and Clear face washes and 2 Aveeno face washes. I don't use super heavy makeup though. Other than eye makeup, I basically just use a BB cream.


----------



## OKaf

I swear by the Clinique Gentle Eye Makeup Remover. Its incredibly creamy and luxurious while still getting rid of everything from eyeliner to layer and layers of mascara.


----------



## catsnbags

Bioderma Sensibo for face & sonia Kashuk eye makeup remover for eyes


----------



## badbananagirl

Crealine H2O


----------



## machihazel

Shu Uemura cleansing oil in Green Tea. That thing is pure magic.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I need to check some of these out.


----------



## jen_sparro

Bioderma for face and lips, then Clarins bi-phase make-up remover for eyes... now I've switched to water-proof mascara.


----------



## carvedwords

Target brand makeup wipes, Philosophy purity, and Neutrogena oil-free eye remover.


----------



## GGspice25

aveeno or clinique, both works well 4 me


----------



## milksway25

sorry for d late reply i didnt see your question til now. i got it from d  muji site


tiffany_ said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you buy your makeup organizer?


----------



## dakotacheryl

Sephora Cleansing Water on a cotton pad. Then, I use my Clarisonic with my fav cleanser which is the Clarins Cottonseed one.


----------



## averagefruit

DHC cleansing oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still liking Ulta.. very gentle


----------



## GGspice25

clinique makeup remover or aveeno pads


----------



## EightiesSatin

Liz Earle cleanse & polish or bioderma


----------



## shoppaholic

Love Clinique & Lancôme, now trying Mac, not bad


----------



## Abeja Reina

Raw, organic, virgin coconut oil.  Cheap, effective and lots of other benefits, like anti-aging!!!


----------



## pauii

^I didn't know coconut oil is used for removing make up. Will try that soon.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

redwin sorbolene moisturisers


----------



## haruhii

Lancome bi-facil for eye makeup removal then I use one of those makeup removing clothes on the rest of my face (I use the Costco brand). To finish I use my clarisonic Mia with Philosophy's purity made simple cleanser. Seems like a lot but it's pretty quick.


----------



## aksaiyo

Clinique take the day off eye makeup remover with quips for eyeliner and mascara
Neutrogena wipes for everything else

I was my face with purity made simple. I usually remove right before bed or after dinner if I know I won't be out.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Lancome Bi-Facial - the best hands down for eye makeup removal


----------



## nyluvbags

I do it before going to bed, I use lait douceur from Chanel and demaquillant yeux intense eye make up remover from Chanel too their products have nice smell


----------



## daygolove

mary kay Oil free eye makeup remover for my eyes and Boots No 7 Quick Thinking 4-in-1 Wipes for my face.


----------



## Skonings

L'Occitane baby water for my eyes, it's AMAZING! I haven't found a favourite face cleanser yet, I keep buying new ones so in constantly changing them.


----------



## hcmgrace

My HG products to remove eye make up would be the Lancome bi-facil and for face, bioderma!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Either the Target store brand makeup wipes, or Neutrogena Makeup Wipes.


----------



## bujanglapok

I use baby oil.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I just use face foam.


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart cleansing oil or Guinot cleansing milk.


----------



## machihazel

I have been using the Shu Uemura Cleansing in Green Tea for more than three years now. After that I cleanse my face again the Chanel milk foam cleanser using the Clarisonic, and then Clarins' exfoliator (very gentle). Leaving no blackheads whatsoever!


----------



## cna

bujanglapok said:


> I use baby oil.



Me too!  It takes water proof mascara off like its nothing and is cents on the dollar!


----------



## LuvMyHoney

Have used Cetaphil for more than 25 years after recommendation from dermatologist.


----------



## tbbbjb

Koh Gen Do cleansing water.  It works on EVERYTHING including waterproof eyeliner and mascara!


----------



## WingNut

I use a Shu cleansing oil.... But after that's done I'm going to try using grapeseed oil. In either case I flow up with Korres milky cleanser & my Clarisonic <- best thing EVER!


----------



## netter

I use use organic olive oil to take my makeup off at night before bed. I avoid using cotton balls as the fine fibers of the cotton clog my pores.


----------



## hforhermes

Shu Uemura cleansing oil 

My favourite 2 so far are the pink and green ones.
Removes everything - including waterproof mascara!


----------



## OinkMoo

I use Shiseido's watery cleansing oil, it's the Japanese version. Amazing product, takes off all my makeup like a charm.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I use Clinique take the day off cleansing balm. It's a balm that turns into an oil on your skin. I have a hard time finding products that are gentle for my sensitive skin and this works perfectly.


I'd love to try the Shu oil once I use up this tub!


----------



## fufu

Current:

Eyes: Lancome bi-facil 
Face: Shu Umera Skin purifier


----------



## loubnoub

Dermalogica "Soothing eye make-up remover". 

For whole face make-up remover I use Dermalogica "Pre-Cleanse".  It also works great for eye-make up remover. Once I finish the eye remover I'll just stick to Pre-cleanse.


----------



## lizqian

For really tough eye makeup, I use vaseline. Super cheap and works great!


----------



## murt

I normally use Bioderma sensibio - I like that there is no residue, though I still rinse my face after I use it.

Lately though I've been using DHC cleansing oil as a cleanser, so there is no need to use a separate makeup remover with that.


----------



## NewLVCollector

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil works super well as either a regular cleanser or a makeup remover. Makes my skin feel glorious afterward too.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

loubnoub said:


> Dermalogica "Soothing eye make-up remover".
> 
> For whole face make-up remover I use Dermalogica "Pre-Cleanse".  It also works great for eye-make up remover. Once I finish the eye remover I'll just stick to Pre-cleanse.



 We used the same thing lol. nice. I used to use makeup remover and special cleansing gel. And just use precleanse it so good that it even remove all water proof makeup . and it not drying or anything Love it


----------



## alexkaay

I really just use whatever I use to wash my face. I make sure it lathers really well and rub my face really thoroughly and it usually gets everything off.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I have been using Mario Badescu's Orange Cleanser lately and it is great. It is creamy and removes all makeup.


----------



## jaijai1012

Cleansing cloth, eye makeup remover, then wash with clarisonic


----------



## kathyrose

If I have makeup all over my face, a cleansing cloth first then eye makeup remover for the waterproof mascara followed by washing my face.

If I only have eye makeup on, eye makeup remover followed by washing my face.

Eye makeup removers I have on hand and using currently are the ones from Milani and Almay. Both works really well for me.


----------



## *schmoo*

Currently using Vichy Calming Cleansing Solution (can get this at drugstores), and so far I like it. It's not drying, removes my makeup, and I love the clean smell.


----------



## sena8224

Clinique take the day off. Then wash it again with facial wash or scrub


----------



## Asherdaniel

cleansing oil works better then others.


----------



## Samantha S

I used Dior Instant cleansing water with lily extract. Its non greasy, lightweight and removes make up and lip sticks. It works perfectly for me. Ive been using it for a year now. It does not leaves an oily or sticky residual. It leaves my skin clear and smooth.


----------



## fashion lux

This is the BEST make up remover ! I've tried Este Lauder, Shiseido,Clinque, and other drugs store make up remover from Oil to oil free, to towel, face cleansing and all that but one day I was wandering Japanese market and bought this. I had a hard time figuring what it was since it's all in Japanese. When i FINALLY found the purpose of it and it's OMG MIRACLE !!!! I wear HEAVY MAKE UP! Only 3 pumps (1 pump is very little) with dry face, rub that oil one and you can start seeing your make up coming off like WOWWWW. Then wash your face with your favorite cleanser, I used the same brand cleanser or Shiseido and my face is squeeky clean )))


----------



## beezygal

I use those cleansing wipe now. I tried removing makeup with olive oil. That works great even on my combination skin.   might go back to using olive oil


----------



## lifestylekitty

Tony Moly cleansing cream


----------



## alundpr

La Mer Cleansing Oil


----------



## sumita

I've been using Boscia makeup-breakup cool cleansing oil and Koh Gen Do cleansing spa water.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Personally, I use The Body Shop Vitamin E skin cleanser with my Clarisonic, followed by the same astringent/toner. 
I then apply Clinique Laser-Target eye cream and Clinique hydrating gel-cream to the rest if my face, followed by plain Chapstick.


----------



## leighleigh4486

For waterproof eye makeup removal, I use regular baby oil by Johnson and Johnson or Neutrogena Body Oil. I just keep both bottles in the shower and switch back and forth.

For my face, just my regular Dove bodywash to take off my makeup.


----------



## lanvin

Bioderma is the best thing I've found especially for sensitive skin/dry skin conditions


----------



## ladysalesrep195

Bioderma for my eye makeup, simply the best out there

CeraVe Cleanser w/ my Clarisonic for my face


----------



## shopliveluv

My Ponds Cream never fails me!


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup remover wipes and neutrogena oil free eye makeup cleaning remover. Also, to make sure all the waterproof makeup and everything off my face CeraVe face cleanser. Then to follow up with a toner and moisturizer.


----------



## sanmi

Just Tried Mac cleanse off oil. It's said to be suitable for all skin types.


----------



## shoppaholic

Lancôme for eye makeup and Mac wipes for face


----------



## Samantha S

I use dior instant cleansing water. It's light weight and leave no oily residual. Love it.


----------



## Missmoomoo

Sephora Triple Action Cleansing Water. Love it.


----------



## marbella8

I love the neutrogena one, bluish-purple bottle, just as good as Lancôme, without being as oily. Te only one I think is better is Chanel's, but not that much more to justify the price difference.


----------



## GGspice25

Clinique


----------



## murt

I'll sometimes use Bioderma Sensibio to remove eye makeup, but generally my Clinique Comforting Cream cleanser removes everything without having to add a second step.

I was trying out DHC cleansing oil, but it really dried out my skin so I'm back to the Clinique.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Just started using Shu's cleansing oils and I don't want to go back to anything else. They're amazing! Just ordered two other types so I can try them all.


----------



## Aramas33

I use the Almay oil free makeup remover pads. This is THE best eye makeup remover. I love it because it is oil free and so using it leaves your face feeling fresh and clean. These are also great for on the go, I keep them in my purse.


----------



## tenpointslove

it's  a japanese brand: FANCL. excellent makeup remover. Just a little drop goes a long way. It's also very popular in asia


----------



## ChloeSS

For quick removal, I will use Bioderma water or Boots No7 cleansing cloth, then I will follow my usual steps during shower time.
Not heavy: Biore eyemakeup remover, Boots no7 hot cloth cleanser
Heavy: DHC cleansing Oil, Boots no7 Hot cloth cleanser
Travel: Banila Co Cleanit Zero Balm <-- my new fav and it is in a balm texture and perfect to carry in a small pot !


----------



## jamie_1011

Neutrogena wipes.


----------



## THE MOONSHINE

I remove my makeup as soon as I get home. I use Ponds makeup removing wipes then I wash my face with a 10% glycolic acid cleanser that contains microbeads. I moisturize with a 10% glycolic acid moisturizer as the final step.


----------



## Samantha S

This is a great make up remover from Dior. Its non sticky and cleanses thoroughly.


----------



## lsm_906

Bioderma for my eye makeup. It's the only thing I've found that works well without irritating my eyes. Then I wash my face with my Clarisonic and Purity cleanser.


----------



## ilysukixD

Neutrogena Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover, I have been using this since 7 years ago.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Cleanse Off Oil for my eye makeup
Bioderma to remove my face makeup and Origins Checks and Balances face wash to make sure it's all off. If I'm being lazy I use a Neutrogena makeup wipe.


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

I use Simple brand eye makeup remover pads and L'Oreal makeup remover wipes for the rest of my face.


----------



## xladyxserenityx

I use Bioderma, mostly. I think that stuff is amazing. I've been trying the Caudalie dupe of it, but it's not nearly as good.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Neutrogena oil free wipes


----------



## mcb100

First i use the Neutrogena makeup remover wipes, and then I use a cleanser and my clarisonic to get off the hard to remove makeup. (sometimes the wipes don't take every little bit of makeup away IMHO)


----------



## ron1991

I use natural material: warm water and olive oil. Then I clean my face with rice cleansing foam


----------



## princesspig

Clinique Take the Day off cleansing balm.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Some ponds face wipes and my Clarisonic Mia together with OleHenriksen african red tea foaming cleanser


----------



## katemj

Neutrogena eye makeup remover then Philosophy One Step cleanser. It really remove all your foundation!


----------



## Staci_W

coconut oil. It's  cheap,  moisturizes so I'm killing two birds with one stone, smells divine, is all natural, and super effective.  It  takes my eye make-up of better than eye make-up remover.


----------



## Adlyn

Shu Umura cleansing oil


----------



## hagluvbag

Bioderma cleanser for sensitive skin. It's my HG!


----------



## ChloeRobinson

I remove it right when i get home. . 
i Use baby wipes to remove everything.
and I put petroleum jelly on lips and then brush it...


----------



## mchelly114

Ponds cold cream! It gently melts my eye makeup off so I lose less eyelashes.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Philosophy Purity. Great for sensitive skin.


----------



## Windberries

I use cleansing gel from Biotherm that also contains peeling. Then I use a softening lotion from the same brand on a couple of cottonpads.
It works more then fine! &#128077;&#128515;


----------



## nholmes

I used to just wash me face with black soap (since it acts like a clarify and then use a light exfoliating scrub and then use some sea breeze astringent.... But now, I just use a makeup remover wipe and then use my exfoliating scrub.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

cetaphil.


----------



## Bitten

I just use my Nivea body lotion to take off mascara/eye makeup with a tissue and then wash my face with cleanser (at the moment, Nivea Naturally Even cleansing foam.


----------



## missjenny2679

NARS Makeup Water


----------



## ALVI88LEE

dhc cleansing oil


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I use make-up wipes and clearasil cleanser in the shower.


----------



## alyssa18o6

Currently using Burt's Bees sensitive makeup removing wipes. My usual go to has been the Epielle wipes from Big Lots!


----------



## Katazee

My sister introduced me to Clinic's Take The Day Off Cleanser balm and let me tell you, it is AH-Mazing! This is the best and most gentle way to remove make-up from your entire face. 

I have very sensitive eyes so to find a product that doesn't burn was life changing. The best news is after I started using Clinic, The Body shop came out with essentially the same product, but for more than half the cost! I have since been using the *CAMOMILE SUMPTUOUS CLEANSING BALM* 

It's $15-16 depending on if you're in the USA or Canada and it lasts a long time! Plus on %50 off days (which are all the time) it's incredibly cheap for an incredible product!


----------



## Shopmore

Shu uemura cleansing oil works for me


----------



## bella601

Baby wipes


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## IraPo

I use Bioderma.


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Purity cleanser, Chanel eye makeup remover, Koh Gen Do cleansing water


----------



## Ann1985

fancl makeup remover.


----------



## CaliZTA

Say Yes To Carrots wipes! Seriously awesome. I swear


----------



## noon

I use Bioderma


----------



## murt

I use Bioderma sensibio or Clinique Comforting Cream Cleanser.


----------



## Anna1

I used Koh Gen Do cleansing water and now I am moving to Bioderma. Sometimes when I want something more oily I use Neutrogena make up remover.


----------



## jgally

Bioderma or coconut oil


----------



## Neniel

I use Bioderma H2O Sensibio. On Vacations I use H2O wet wipes, but they are not as good as the original.


----------



## vecnb

Koh gen do cleansing for my face and eyes. I love it, its just it get used up pretty quickly so I am going to buy a separate eye makeup remover.


----------



## ninjanna

I currently use Neutrogena make up remover which works really well.


----------



## GlamMani

I use either raw sunflower or raw coconut oil, both are fantastic.


----------



## GGspice25

Clinique


----------



## Omgwhyy

I use neutrogena oil free eye make up remover for my eyes and then either youth code foaming cleanser with my clarisonic or cleansing oil to remove my face makeup. I usually just alternate between youth code and oil cleanser.


----------



## tracy0730

Philosophy purity cleanser with my Clarisonic.  I also use Lancome's eye makeup remover.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Christian Dior Instant Cleansing Water - coming to the end of it, but love it. Next will be Bioderma H20 Sensibio. I'm hoping it'll be as good.


----------



## alyssa18o6

Currently using Burt's Bees sensitive skin makeup remover wipes. However I'm not impressed. Can't wait to go back to my Epielle wipes!


----------



## Deppaholic

Coconut oil, then wash with Philosophy.


----------



## yaseminroselyn

I use Lancôme cleansing water and it works fine for me.


----------



## illinirdhd

Coconut oil. Spread generously on my face, wipe off with a washcloth -- rub in circles to loosen eye makeup & mascara. Then leave the residue on over night (I put my eye and night creams on top of it).


----------



## Kailuagal

I use Clinique liquid remover for my eyes and follow up with Philosophy Pure for the whole face. I love the coconut oil idea, though, and am going to try it!


----------



## Kailuagal

Follow up. When traveling I use drug store eye makeup remover cloths and my trial size Philosophy Pure that I refill as needed. I love love love the Philosophy Pure cleanser.


----------



## cait0321

Yes! I love using coconut oil to remove makeup. It makes a huge difference in my skin - and it doesn't irritate my eyes. 

I actually had a friend who used it to remove mascara and she said her eyelashes seemed way healthier and longer after a few months of that. who knows!


----------



## huis245

Clinique take the day of remover for my eyes & lip. I got this as a sample and just have to get the full size. 

Shu uemura cleansing oil - this is my 3rd bottle already.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## carlinha

Shu Uemura cleansing oils


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

joise maran cleansing wipes


----------



## ShaNayNay

Philosophy's Purity


----------



## ShaNayNay

I have got try the coconut oil!


----------



## bella601

Baby wipes


----------



## Mininana

Normally lancome stuff but coconut oil is amazing


----------



## irene82

I use Shu Uemura cleansing oil after Bioderma! It gets EVERYTHING out without drying out my skin


----------



## ilaila

Paula's choice - gentle touch makeup remover


----------



## Christys World

i use dior instant cleansing water


----------



## LadyR

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil


----------



## jorton

I use No7 quick thinking wipes to get most of my makeup off, then go over my face with a cotton pad soaked in Garnier Micellar water and for eyes I use Clinique's take the day off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Philosophy's Purity... The BEST!!!


----------



## saintgermain

Sephora (eye for waterproof eye makeup and face for the rest). The eye remover works better than my previous holy grail (Lancome) and is much cheaper


----------



## sumita

Bioderma is my fav.


----------



## msdiene

Shu Uemura cleansing oil and Lumene Sensitive eye makeup remover (I am not crazy about this product, as it is not as gentle on the eyes as it claims to be, and I think there are more effective removers on the market.  But I will use it up before purchasing anything else.).


----------



## bnjj

The Body Shop Camomile Cleansing Butter.


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique- Take The Day Off Cleansing Balm & Yes to Cucumbers makeup wipes. This ensures all my makeup is off and then I'll rinse with CeraVe cleansing wash & water. I know its a lot but I'm prone to break outs if any makeup is left on my sensitive skin.


----------



## surfchick

Right now Bioderma for the eye makeup and then purity for the rest of the face. But I also like switch cleansers. So after Bioderma I will switch back to the Shu Uemura cleansing oil.


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

I use the Bioderma...comes in a clear bottle with a pink cap. That works fine or me


----------



## mrs.niarniar

I recently bought some Neutrogena makeup removing wipes for acne-prone skin, which I have used in the past, and I believe the formulation has changed because the fragrance is much stronger than it used to be. Quite disappointed with that purchase; they smell terrible.


----------



## *schmoo*

Finally got my hands on Bioderma. It does a good job of removing makeup, but I don't think it's any better than the Vichy I got @ the drugstore


----------



## ilovethembags

I use baby oil but it doesn't remove some stubborn foundation which is quite disturbing


----------



## crew2

I use Clinique Take the Day Off Cleansing Oil, or sometimes just plain old Coconut Oil from Trader Joe's!


----------



## popcorndreams

I use Neutrogena's eye make up remover. Cheap and effective!


----------



## Grande Latte

Lancome eye/ lip makeup remover. Shu Uemura cleansing oil.


----------



## Shel12

Philosophy purity and clarisonic mia.


----------



## nikky84

I use the Garnier Micellar Water or coconut oil


----------



## yellowkittie

I use DHC cleansing oil to remove my makeup, followed by my facial cleanser.  The oil really takes everything off for me - including waterproof mascara!


----------



## ShoeGalDC

A celeb favorite - and one that works for me also - are Neutrogena Makeup Cleansing Cloths. I use the hydrating kind. Works very well!


----------



## Liewb

Shu Umera cleansing oil, works great!


----------



## murt

*schmoo* said:


> Finally got my hands on Bioderma. It does a good job of removing makeup, but I don't think it's any better than the Vichy I got @ the drugstore



Yeah - Bioderma and Vichy are basically the same product. LRP also makes a great cleansing water which is also pretty much the same as the other two. 

I tend to use Bioderma but I have no idea why - I think it's slightly cheaper in Canada than Vichy and LRP but not completely sure (it's pretty easily available here, but I wouldn't go out of my way to buy it). 

For people in Canada, Marcelle also makes a great cleansing water which is very cheap!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Bioderma if in a rush, otherwise Charlotte Tilbury Multi-Miracle Balm which is great as long as I avoid my sensitive eye area.


----------



## purplepoodles

Sisley Gentle Eye and Lip Make-Up Remover then Eve Lom Cleanser.


----------



## asiatica

I use Avene's eye make up remover for both eyes and face. I find it stings less. My sister on the other hand can't tolerate it.


----------



## *schmoo*

murt said:


> Yeah - Bioderma and Vichy are basically the same product. LRP also makes a great cleansing water which is also pretty much the same as the other two.
> 
> I tend to use Bioderma but I have no idea why - I think it's slightly cheaper in Canada than Vichy and LRP but not completely sure (it's pretty easily available here, but I wouldn't go out of my way to buy it).
> 
> For people in Canada, Marcelle also makes a great cleansing water which is very cheap!




I think even with shipping Bioderma (it's not sold in the US as far as I know) is still a better deal because of the amount they give you. Now I rarely even see the LRP and Vichy ones being sold here.


----------



## ame

DHC Cleansing Oil and then I wash with my La Mer cleansing gel.


----------



## purseprincess32

Clinique-Take The Day Off-Cleansing balm


----------



## diram

Almay Moisturizing Eye Makeup Remover Pads -- takes off my waterproof mascara and eyeliner so effortlessly! (this is the oil-based version)


----------



## lnw85

I just use the Philosophy Purity face wash... Takes off all my makeup - even the eye makeup... Nice to be able to do it at the same time as you are washing your face!


----------



## Horfun

Shu uemura cleansing oil. It's really the best out there.


----------



## Liaxx

shoegaldc said:


> a celeb favorite - and one that works for me also - are neutrogena makeup cleansing cloths. I use the hydrating kind. Works very well!




+1


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Some lotion from Nivea. It's kind of like oil that dissolves make up and can then be washed off with water (although you're supposed to take if off with cotton balls, but that feels like a waste). For my eyes I use the Maybelline remover for waterproof eye make up. Once used up I think I'm gonna go back to Bioderma micellaire solution + Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil


----------



## keiloj

The make up cleansing oil from Tatcha is rly good. Use with dry hands & face and it will melt your make up off. No need to further cleanse your face with another facial cleanser because once this stuff touches water, it becomes milky white and washed off as it cleanses the skin free of make up and grim.


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

I use the clinique cleansing oil sold only at Sephora! that bad boy works wonders! it works great with all skin types. look it up at sephoras website


----------



## Hurrem1001

Honestly I just use my face wipes to remove my makeup. The ones I'm currently using are: Johnsons Nourishing facial cleansing wipes.


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Cleanse Off Oil, I've tried all kinds of makeup removers but I keep coming back to this one, two pumps takes off everything and you don't need to pull or tug at your face with a cotton pad.


----------



## just1morebag

MAC cleansing wipes,,, love the smell!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Depends on the amount of time and I double cleanse sometimes triple since I don't own a Clarisonic for fear of my skin breaking out. 
-Clinique's Take the Day Off Cleansing balm to remove all makeup if I'm not in a hurry.
-Some kind of wipes- Yes to Cucumbers or Ole Henriksen's The Clean Truth /Vitamin C or Ole Henriksen's Grease Release.
-CeraVe hydrating cleanser.

- For Travel Makeup Forever eyemakeup remover for sensitive eyes
-Koh Gen Do-Cleansing Water Spa I like it better than BioDerma. It's extremely gentle and cuts through all makeup to get your skin clean without leaving any kind of sticky residue.


----------



## pmburk

I use an eye makeup remover first - I have an Almay liquid, and a locally-made coconut oil version. Then I use a baby wipe to take off the rest. Yep, plain old baby wipes from Costco.  They're bigger, thicker, way less expensive, and do a better job for me than any other "makeup remover" wipe I've tried. 

Before bed every night I wash my face using cold cream & a hot wash cloth.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens makeup remover cloths...


----------



## Samantha S

I used to love Dior Instant cleansing water and since Ive tried out bioderma make up remover, Iam totally hooked. It makes my skin feel so squaky clean.


----------



## babysunshine

I try out different brands, now I am using Biore cleansing oil, no need to use cotton pads. Convenience and thoroughness are keys for a good remover.


----------



## Tr2163

starfused said:


> I finally tried on the armani luminous silk foundation today. im not exactly impressed, but i like it! i like it mainly because it is so easy to apply - no primer (is it what that is called) needed, no need for setting powder. it sets itself or so thats what the lady at the counter told me. she wasnt very nice btw.
> 
> anyway, how do we properly remove foundation? i just wash my face with my usual face cleanser - is that enough? plus, since i am assuming that ladies who responds to this thread wear foundation, i have another question. does wearing foundation give you breakout?
> 
> thanks!


You should use makeup remover to remove the foundation first. Cleanser won't take it away.


----------



## purseprincess32

A cleansing balm like Clinique Take Off the Day will dissolve all makeup off your face. I have to be careful what I use on my eyes since my lids are very sensitive. But Clinique's take off the Day balm doesn't burn my lids nor break me out. My skin type is combo/sensitive.


----------



## Shopmore

I use Elizabeth Arden eye makeup remover and Shu Uemura oil.


----------



## NFOM16

I use bioderma water to remove my makeup even waterproof mascara then Liz Earle cleanse & polish which has really cleared up my spots & scars


----------



## eileenwee

I use Sara Shantelle's makeup removal one step complete wash. It comes off instantaneously even for waterproof makeup. Works as a cleanser and helps my skin retain moisture after.


----------



## katran26

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser is a friggin' miracle makeup remover. So quick & easy, zero scrubbing, and it takes everything off. Highly recommended!


----------



## Silviawho

Costco baby wipe is hat I use to remove all eye makeup and wipe my whole face, then wash with face wash. easy and clean.


----------



## Anna1

Bioderma but I am finishing the bottle soon. I am going to buy the benefit make up remover next. After all these cleansing waters I can't go back to the oily make up removers anymore.


----------



## Alexenjie

Silviawho said:


> Costco baby wipe is hat I use to remove all eye makeup and wipe my whole face, then wash with face wash. easy and clean.


I do the same except i use coconut oil or grapeseed oil to remove my waterproof mascare first.


----------



## pmburk

Silviawho said:


> Costco baby wipe is hat I use to remove all eye makeup and wipe my whole face, then wash with face wash. easy and clean.



I use an eye makeup remover - either Almay or Benefit - and then follow with a baby wipe! So much cheaper than makeup wipes, also thicker & softer. I've been using them for about 3 months and haven't noticed any skin issues.

I do a second cleanse with cold cream or a cleansing balm before I go to bed.


----------



## lovethatduck

I use theBalm makeup remover--mostly for eye makeup. 

A little dab,  then spread--dissolves even mascara easily,  then simple wipe off with cotton.

I find this very gentle, no tugging.

Comes in nice sized tin container, lasts and lasts, about $20.


----------



## Deppaholic

Coconut oil for the eyes, then remove with a baby wipe.  Lately I've been using after the coconut oil, the Tatcha system.  I love it.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Johnston face wipes (I get a box of 9 from Costco for the price of 3 from my supermarket in aus) , chanel eye makeup remover for the eyes! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Shinymint

Shu uemura cleansing oil (pore fresh- pink colour packaging) works best for me with combination skin, even with heavy waterproof make up.


----------



## TracyCalhoun

I use essential oil..it removes and moisturizes my skin at the same time.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Best new addition to my makeup removal routine! The garnier miceller water. A third of the price of bioderma and the exact same! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Anna1

I use burt's bees grapefruit wipes now. I am planning to get the Benefit remover or Lancome micellar. But ideally wud love to try Garnier or L'oreal micellar


----------



## ParadiseLola

I use MAC Cleanse Off Oil, it's just so effortless to rub it on to a dry face, massage it in and then wash off. I then follow with my normal cleanser and  a toner. I've tried makeup wipes but they tug at your skin too much, i've also tried different Micellar waters but nothing compares to a oil to take off your makeup with.


----------



## luvprada

jan228 said:


> I remove my makeup whenever I walk in the door, because I usually can't stand to have it on any longer. If I know I'm not going out again, the makeup comes off.
> 
> I use regular cold cream (Pond's). It gets off all kinds of makeup, waterproof mascara, mineral makeup, etc. If I'm feeling particularly grimey, I'll use a facial wash afterwards. Then before bed I use a toner (Neutrogena, I think).


Wet make up remover wipes I buy at Costco


----------



## ValentineNicole

The orange ole henrickson wipes are heaven.


----------



## misstrine85

ValentineNicole said:


> The orange ole henrickson wipes are heaven.




I've heard so many great things about the Ole Henriksen wipes. Unfortunatrly I'm almergic to them.


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

Clinique Take the Day Off. Removes my waterproof mascara without any problem. I have sensitive skin. I'm allergic to Philosophy's make up removers.


----------



## pinky70

Live clean wipes  -a canadian organic brand !

love them ~


----------



## sndypchez

Tatcha camellia cleansing oil! It's a bit pricey but it's the only thing that melts off all my makeup completely including waterproof mascara without much effort!


----------



## missy15

Fresh facial wash it works wonders !


----------



## Dandelions

I use the Josie Maran Cleansing Oil to take off my makeup! Then I follow that up with the proactiv cleanser, then the Bioré blemish fighting astringent, the proactiv Step 3, and finally the Clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel.


----------



## raiderette74

I use the Say Yes to blueberries wipes on my face and then use homemade oil mixture to further remove eye makeup.  Then I use my Serious Skincare gylcolic cleanser.


----------



## Samantha S

I have been using biorderma for couple of months now and love it.
And I had bought this chanel make up remover to give it a try.


----------



## yupi

hii! currently i'm using Maybelline eye and lip makeup remover.


----------



## bubbleloba

ValentineNicole said:


> The orange ole henrickson wipes are heaven.



ITA! Love the scent too.


----------



## hisbabyangel

I normally use neutrogena's eye makeup remover and then use the shiseido face cleanser. But sometimes, I will also use the SKII facial cleansing oil


----------



## berrydiva

Neutrogena makeup remover cleansing towelettes if I applied a light application of just powder and some mascara

Amore Pacific cleansing oil if I have a full face on.

Wash with Caudalie foaming cleanser

Tone with First Aid Beauty radiance pads or Kiehl's cucumber toner to take off any remaining residue or makeup the cleanser/oil didn't get.


----------



## TracyCalhoun

Use makeup remover rather than cleanser in removing makeups. Foundations will give you breakouts if it is not properly use or if you have allergies in the ingredients use in the foundation. In choosing foundation always make sure to choose hypoallergenic foundation to prevent allergies.


----------



## LovelyDiamond

I use the makeup removing wipes by Ole Henriksen. They smell AMAZING and they are pretty effective at removing all traces of makeup. You can follow with a cleanser for a deeper clean but these wipes are pretty effective in deep cleaning itself.


----------



## EmmieMc

I use Clinique Take The Day Off Remover for Eyes, Paula's Choice Make Up Remover, or a Neutrogenia one.  I then wash once to remove foundation and then again with a Clinique Sonic Brush. No fragrance for me ever.


----------



## sabrunka

I like Vichy's miscellar water, it works super well and lasts forever!


----------



## PeggyR

Im using Clinique Cleansing balm or MAC Cleansing Oil to remove my makeup. Just started using coconut oil to remove and it works. But since i have oily skin, i feel that it leave a film of oil on my face so i use a cleanser after using coconut oil to remove whatever left behind. For eyes i use Lancome Bifacil


----------



## ShoooSh

1st step is Shu Ueumera's Oil (brown one) ... then I will rinse It off and wash my face  using Clarisonic (mia 2)  along with Bioderma face wash (Blue Bottle with Green Head) Sorry im not really good at remembering names


----------



## Shopmore

Are makeup wipes meant to remove eye makeup?


----------



## EmmieMc

Not usually unless they say safe for 

eyes. As a side note, they are just to remove foundation and other make up not for cleansing skin.


----------



## Shopmore

Any recommendations for a good eye makeup remover?


----------



## EmmieMc

Neutrogenia Eye Make Up Remiver,


----------



## EmmieMc

Also Sonia Kashiuk, Lancôme BiFacils, Paula's Choice, Clinique Take The Day Offf Eye Makeup Remover.


----------



## Mailai

EmmieMc said:


> Neutrogenia Eye Make Up Remiver,




+1 especially the sensitive one, cheap, gentle and effective!!


----------



## Mailai

With access to water: "Shu Uemura cleansing oil" then clarisonic with "neutrogena 2 in 1 wash and mask" (with salicylic acid to prevent breakout or clear spots)

Travel or on the go: "Bioderma (sensitive version) with cotton pads (do this very thoroughly but gently) then Christian Dior alcohol free toner with cotton pads, to remove last traces of makeup.

Note/ both Shu cleansing oil and Bioderma get ALL waterproof products off my face effectively in one step. Since this discovery, I quit buying eye/lip makeup remover yay!!


----------



## bella601

Baby wipe unscented


----------



## Anna1

I am using Dior Cleansing Water now, and it is amazing so far! Love it &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## purseprincess32

Koh Gen Do- cleansing water spa to remove makeup. I have sensitive skin and this is really gentle and non greasy. I use this when I travel or wear less makeup.  

I'm almost finished with my Clinique Cleansing balm but depending on the type of makeup or if it's heavy eye makeup the Cinique Take the Day Off cleansing balm works amazing.


----------



## pinky70

UD melt down makeup remover


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I like an oil based cleanser and some of my faves are: Body Shop camomile cleanser, Bobbi Brown cleansing oil, MAC cleanse off oil and I am currently using the Clinique take the day off but I'm not crazy for it.

Then I like to cleanse again with the First Aid Beauty face cleanser.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I'm currently using Pond's Cold Cream and Clinique Rinse-Off Eye Makeup Solvent.


----------



## mashedpotato

I am using these Biore Makeup Remover Wipes. Out of the many brands which i've tried, i would say this is the best till date. I just have to swipe lightly once all over and my foundation is removed. But yes, it is really quite expensive as compared to the other brands to maintain in the long run.


----------



## Lucindawray

I just take a little bit of moisturizer or lotion on my palm and apply it on the makeup. do a little massage and use cotton to remove it. this way you get rid of your makeup and it also leaves your skin moisturized!


----------



## AkuraiRain

I just use lotion or anything oily. It's much cheaper and it gets the job done!


----------



## cassisberry

Boots No. 7 Beautiful Skin Quick Thinking Wipes


----------



## pinky70

daybyday22 said:


> Bioderma ! can't stop using it.


Heard good stuff about it ,how do you find it?


----------



## Marieloves

I also use Bioderma, its perfect for my sensitive and dry skin. In Germany we also have a similar product from l'oreal which I use for my eye make up and the Bioderma Sensibio H2O as toner


----------



## HiromiT

Depending on how much makeup I'm wearing, Shu Uemura cleansing oil, Ole Henriksen Red Tea foaming cleanser, or Bioderma.


----------



## amadea88

I love MAC cleanse off oil


----------



## pinky70

Noxema cleanser.


----------



## LVoeletters

Fresh soy cleanser


----------



## tbbbjb

Koh Gen Do cleansing water.  LOVE it, love it!  It even gets off waterproof mascara and eyeliner.  It is AWESOME and so gentle.


----------



## luxbunni

Been using Bio Oil actually with cotton pads...


----------



## cartographical

I use Pond's cold cream and follow it with a rose water toner that I get at Whole Foods. It takes everything off, and I find that the toner does wonders to clear up breakouts.


----------



## CocoMeow

Olive oil.


----------



## mkajordan

I usually use towelettes but lately I've just been washing my makeup off with water. For my eyes I've always used oil free make up remover.


----------



## lenarmc

I only wear eyeshadow so I use CVS Eye Make-up Remover.  The best one that I've had so far, and I'm on my third bottle.


----------



## zippypouch

Bioderma Sensibio...

I only wear eye makeup though, so there is not much to take off. Other than water and moisturizer this is the only thing I put on my face and my skin has never looked better.


----------



## CPA

I use mary kay cleanser,  wipe it off with tissue,  wash off with shiseido cleanser using  clarisonic brush.  It gets your face super clean.


----------



## LVoeletters

Clairsonic plus fresh soy cleanser. Even breaks down mascara


----------



## srslyjk

I mostly wear eye makeup and use grapeseed oil on cotton pads.  It's super handy, especially since I put the grapeseed oil in a pump dispenser.


----------



## Livia1

Bioderma


----------



## Brighteyed

Ponds cold cream wiped off with a makeup wipe takes off everything including waterproof mascara and UD eyeliner.


----------



## makup

Since I use sunscreen underneath my foundation, I always want to make sure I get rid of my sunscreen as well as my other makeup. I have been using Kose Softymo White Cleansing Oil for the last 3 years.


----------



## covetcoco

I use Milk (by Lindy Klim) face wipes and a foam cleanser by a new brand called Go-To by Zoe Foster Blake. Natural formulas, super gentle and effective.


----------



## H. for H.

Used to use Pond's cold cream for entire face, but have switched to Neutrogena oil-free eye makeup remover for eye area and organic coconut oil.


----------



## jamlovesc

Shu uemura whitefficient clear brightening gentle cleansing oil.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Coconut oil as a precleanse and after that everything that does the work (no foam cleansers). You can buy a jar of good organic coconutoil and it will get rid of everything! My fave non organic cleansers are from Dior and Lancome (absolue) and Philosophy.


----------



## veronicadg

Neutrogena's makeup remover for oily skin


----------



## pringirl

luxurygoodslove said:


> Coconut oil as a precleanse and after that everything that does the work (no foam cleansers). You can buy a jar of good organic coconutoil and it will get rid of everything! My fave non organic cleansers are from Dior and Lancome (absolue) and Philosophy.



Is foam cleanser bad for the skin?


----------



## luxurygoodslove

pringirl said:


> Is foam cleanser bad for the skin?




No no I didn't say that but it can make your face feel dry and a little bit of moisture wont hurt anybody. I use foam cleansers in the morning when your face is not 'dirty' but to remove makeup its just not good enough. Tje makeup wont dissolve as good as in oil or creamy moisturizers


----------



## pringirl

luxurygoodslove said:


> No no I didn't say that but it can make your face feel dry and a little bit of moisture wont hurt anybody. I use foam cleansers in the morning when your face is not 'dirty' but to remove makeup its just not good enough. Tje makeup wont dissolve as good as in oil or creamy moisturizers



Thanks sweetie, for sharing your knowledge! 

I've recently switched from facial foam to cleansing milk which is milder and more hydrating as I start to age and my skin gets increasingly sensitive. 

I do use cleansing oil or wipes before the milk if I put on makeup.. but I'm trying to cut down on makeup as I find that my pores get clogged easily.


----------



## AnnanWonderland

Bioderma Crealine H2O. The most gentle stuff in the world.


----------



## unluckystars

Clinique Take the Day Off


----------



## AnnanWonderland

Have any of you used remover with milk in it? I was given some as a PR sample for my blog and am really scared to put it near my eyes. Like...am I going to get milk in them?!


----------



## courtsmcg

Usually baby wipes then my evening cleanser


----------



## poptarts

I've tried many products, including the popular Shu Uemura oil. None of them really worked for me because I have sensitive Rosacea prone skin. I received a sample of the AmorePacific Treating Cleansing Oil last year, bought the full size a week after and haven't looked back since. It's very gentle but super powerful at taking off makeup. My skin feels so soft after using and there hasn't been any case of irritation. It's on the more expensive side at $50, but it's a big bottle so it will last you a long time. I also use this as a regular everyday cleanser when I'm not wearing makeup. I would recommend using a traditional cleanser after this oil on heavy makeup days; otherwise this product does a great job on its own as a makeup remover and a cleanser.

The only thing is there is a scent, I personally think it smells really lovely but it might bother some people.


----------



## lovemysavior

Currently using Tatcha cleansing oil and it's working really well.


----------



## pinky70

UD melt down makeup remover on heavy makeup days alternate with aveeno wipes/foam cleanser.


----------



## AnnanWonderland

CocoMeow said:


> Olive oil.



Really? Does that not leave your skin super slick and oily?


----------



## makup

I have been using Softymo oil cleanser for several years. I used to buy it at an Asian market but now it's easier to order it through amazon. It takes off my makeup.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I switched back to Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil again, simply because it's so convenient


----------



## krissa

Coconut oil


----------



## purseprincess32

Tried the Algenist Genius Anti Aging makeup remover- I don't wear overly heavy makeup but my eye makeup that day was heavy. This didn't take off my waterproof mascara, eyeshadow well at all. I went back to using my Clinique Take The Day Off Cleansing Balm which always works so well with all makeup.


----------



## MakeupHouse

I use cerave or neutragena wipes.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Clarins Instant Eye Makeup remover. works great. no eye irritation


----------



## Mrsharper328

I use neutrogena face wipes.


----------



## msdiene

I had been using Shu Uemera cleansing oils to remove my makeup for years.  I ran out of my latest bottle recently and decided to try Philosophy's Purity oil.  Wasn't impressed at first, but after about a month of use, I think I really like it!  It removes all traces of makeup and doesn't dry out my skin or leave it super oily either.  Shu Uemera is still tops for me, but the Purity oil is a very good alternative.


----------



## lynnyae65

Currently I am  trying  out the face wipes  from Forever 21. Go figure. So far so good.


----------



## EmmaPeel

I finally found my holy grail with Clinique TTDO Balm.


----------



## feline6

I use a blend of olive oil and castor oil to remove make up. I used to pour some on my palms and give my face a thorough rub/massage before using facial soap to remove the oily film, but that didn't get rid of the oily film as well as I'd like so now I use lukewarm water and a muslin cloth to wipe away the oily film.


----------



## pinky70

Aveeno wipes


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Clean & clear facial wipes


----------



## jaijai1012

Colleen Rothschild balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens wipes


----------



## Celinebox

I use coconut oil to remove make up. It really works wonders! I can get everything off and my face smells great after that.


----------



## jaijai1012

Celinebox said:


> I use coconut oil to remove make up. It really works wonders! I can get everything off and my face smells great after that.




Does it work on waterproof mascara?


----------



## Celinebox

jaijai1012 said:


> Does it work on waterproof mascara?


Yes it works on everything. 

Do note that i have very dry skin and coconut oil suits me as it wouldn't really give breakouts. I've heard that some people get breakouts from coconut oil.

Use a cold pressed, organic one if you can get it.


----------



## pinky70

Aveeno wipes or cleanser


----------



## jaijai1012

Celinebox said:


> Yes it works on everything.
> 
> Do note that i have very dry skin and coconut oil suits me as it wouldn't really give breakouts. I've heard that some people get breakouts from coconut oil.
> 
> Use a cold pressed, organic one if you can get it.




I'll try it, thanks love! [emoji8]


----------



## babysunshine

Etude house real art


----------



## Violet Bleu

I use Natura Bisse Diamond White Luxury Cleanse. It removes everything while it cleanses completely. I especially love it because it is gentle around my eyes. When I am lazy, I use the Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water.


----------



## Fennel

When traveling, I use Johnson & Johnson wipes. They work like a charm but leave a greasy residue, so I also use AmorePacific (Treatment Enzyme Peel) afterward.

On a daily basis I've recently discovered Black Soap (mines is mixed with organic Shea Butter)! It really is beyond amazing! No greasy residue, does not dry out my skin (I have normal to dry skin), and my cotton buds actually come out clean when I wipe with a toner afterward


----------



## SabinaLin

Celinebox said:


> Yes it works on everything.
> 
> Do note that i have very dry skin and coconut oil suits me as it wouldn't really give breakouts. I've heard that some people get breakouts from coconut oil.
> 
> Use a cold pressed, organic one if you can get it.



I have oily combination skin, and I use coconut oil too. It has never broken me out, I use it after I clean my skin with Bioderma at night and sleep with it as a night cream/mask. The next morning my skin has no spots and is so soft and glowy. But maybe I'm just very lucky


----------



## mona83

I use coconut oil to remove my  make up then use face wash and my clarisonic.  I have combo/oily, sensitive, acne prone skin and the coconut oil has never broken me out. It actually has helped my acne.


----------



## HamSiAO

I remove my makeup with a combination of Jojoba oil and micellar water. 

First I put a small bit of jojoba oil on a cotton pad , press it on my eyes, and it gets rid of waterproof eye makeup without all of the scrubbing.

Then I put Bioderma Sensibio H20 on a cotton pad and gently wipe off all the makeup, which takes off all lipstick, foundation, and everything else. There are other american brands but I have never tried them. It's fantastic and doesn't irritate my sensitive eczema-covered skin 

I also use Cetaphil daily facial cleanser afterwards but it never removes all of the makeup, so the previous steps are essential for me.


----------



## brbshopping

I use Borghese Gel Delicato, then La Roche Posay Micellar Water  It has actually done wonders for my skin.


----------



## Milky caramel

Neutropenia wipes +  Bioderma


----------



## Milky caramel

Meant neutrogena!


----------



## tatayap

Regular makeup days: Bifesta Micellar Water + Foam Wash Cleansing
Light makeup days: Makeup Wipe + Foam Wash Cleansing
Heavy makeup days: Bifesta Micellar Water + Makeup Wipe + Foam Wash Cleansing


----------



## Moirai

Olay facial wipes


----------



## uhpharm01

brbshopping said:


> I use Borghese Gel Delicato, then La Roche Posay Micellar Water  It has actually done wonders for my skin.


  I may have to try these items.


----------



## brbshopping

uhpharm01 said:


> I may have to try these items.




I love them! I have naturally oily skin so oil based makeup removers always broke me out. Gel is great. As for the micellar, I am prone to eczema with severe weather change and it actually helps to settle my skin down a lot


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I am currently using Simple Micellar Cleansing Water. It works great and doesn't irritate my skin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens facial wipes


----------



## yubonita

I recently started using the omorovicza thermal cleansing balm and it works wonders!! this never happened before with any product!


----------



## LadyR

GirlieShoppe said:


> I am currently using Simple Micellar Cleansing Water. It works great and doesn't irritate my skin.


 
I am also using this as well and I agree on both counts!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Simple Micellar Cleansing Water here, too! It melts makeup like magic but feels like plain old water. And it's cheap! Then I back it up with Philosophy Purity on a konjac sponge.


----------



## aphroditebaby

I love my Shiseido The Skin Care makeup remover, but only use it if I'm wearing a high coverage liquid foundation. The Chamomile eye makeup remover from Body Shop is also worth checking out. Makeup removers are great, as long as you're able to choose the right one that complements for your skin type. And of course, cleansing and toning afterwards.


----------



## Love Of My Life

still working serge lutens facial wipes


----------



## pinky70

Aveeo wipes or aveeno cleanser


----------



## advaitaw

I generally use Bioderma Micellar water for removing the bulk of my makeup. After that I use an oil/balm cleanser. Currently, I'm using The Body Shop Camomile Cleansing Oil but I really recommend the Shu Uemura cleansing oil. I'm going to go back to that soon.


----------



## lovemysavior

Tatcha cleansing oil for sure for me!


----------



## matchboxpinky

Olive oil or milk for a natural method.


----------



## chpwhy

I use a big pump of La roche Posay Dermo cleanser around my face and wipe off with Bioderma Sensibio on a cotton pad. Works for my sensitive skin.


----------



## purseprincess32

Lately-Simple Micellar cleansing water & Clinique Take the Day Off balm


----------



## Ngocanhtr

I use grape seed oil to clean everyday even though I only use sunscreen


----------



## pinky70

Aveeno wipes


----------



## Fab41

neutrogena oil free eye makeup remover followed by philosophy purity cleanser applied using clarisonic brush...gotta get everything off &#128513;


----------



## yellow08

Bioderma


----------



## khriseeee

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil - but when I run out, plain olive oil


----------



## MkLover209

cetaphil with a rotating face brush


----------



## candylion

I use shu uemura's makeup remover.


----------



## LilySmith

I use Maybelline Eye and Lip Make Up Remover.


----------



## ai.syabaniah

Hi lily me too! The Maybelline one is such a good keeper. Help me a lot for remove the eyeshadow.


----------



## BougieAsHell

Kose Softymo Deep Cleansing Oil- OBLITERATES anything I have on my face.


----------



## Staci_W

I've been using Simple micellar water lately. I really like it. It suprisingly good at getting make up off, with the exception of mascara.


----------



## gogorgordon

Biore and Bifesta cleansing wipes are amazing! Bioderma for when I don't want to cry when getting mascara off and Pond's cold cream cleanser if I'm feeling lazy and want to just splash everything off quickly.


----------



## IraPo

Simple cleansing facial wipes


----------



## na294

For tough eye makeup I use the Chanel Gentle Biphase Eye makeup remover.  I hate that I love it since its pricey but every single other remover i have tried makes my eyes burn or feel greasy after and this one does neither!


----------



## lainscec

Bioderma micellar water for sensitive skin! Loved it since first use, doens't irritate my eyes and skin at all.


----------



## Manchoo78

Aloe Vera facial wipes


----------



## Livia1

Bioderma


----------



## Samantha S

Biorderma and Chanel cleansing milk


----------



## VeronaMilano

Garner mo cellar water is pretty good for the price, then I'll use fancl cleansing oil


----------



## mchen37

coconut oil is the best makeup remover ever!


----------



## Purrfectionist

Makeup removing wipes from Pacifica or Korres.


----------



## Zsazsab33

Benefit remove it makeup remover


----------



## Ultimatelous86

I am using Heimish all clean balm which is effective in removing all kinds of makeup and dirt on my skin, leaving my skin soft, fresh and clean


----------



## maris.crane

Bioderma for eyes and to remove concealer(s)
shu uemura A/O cleansing oil


----------



## shazzy99

I have been using Clinique Take the Day off for eye makeup, and then Bioderma micellar water for the rest of my face. Love the Bioderma.


----------



## Amazona

Wash with a drugstore gentle cleansing gel, finish off with Garnier micellar water&oil thingy. Squeeky clean!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Clinique take the day off cleansing balm and Nivea Micellar wipes


----------



## KNYC

starfused said:


> I finally tried on the armani luminous silk foundation today. im not exactly impressed, but i like it! i like it mainly because it is so easy to apply - no primer (is it what that is called) needed, no need for setting powder. it sets itself or so thats what the lady at the counter told me. she wasnt very nice btw.
> 
> anyway, how do we properly remove foundation? i just wash my face with my usual face cleanser - is that enough? plus, since i am assuming that ladies who responds to this thread wear foundation, i have another question. does wearing foundation give you breakout?
> 
> thanks!


I use the borage bar from Whole Foods and clean up the rest with avocado oil.


----------



## jen_sparro

The Bodyshop Camomile Oil Cleanser normally. If it's heavy duty eye makeup, I use Clarins Instant Eyemakeup Remover then carry on with the oil cleanser.
If it's only super light makeup, I just use Bioderma.


----------



## jmirandapa

I've been using Neutrogena night calming cleansing wipes for a few years until I recently discovered Boscia Makeup-Breakup Cleansing Oil and I've been using it since.  It cleans makeup off (even long wear mascara) better than the wipes so I think I'm sticking with that for a while.


----------



## sdkitty

I've been using Garnier micellar water for eyes and Cetaphyl for the rest.  Nothing seems to totally remove mascara for me.  There's always some residue in the morning.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Neutrogena oil free make-up remover and Dial gold liquid soap.


----------



## Kitty157

Neutrogena lotion eye makeup remover, followed by garnier eye makeup remover.  Wash face with cetaphil red remover foaming cleanser but now trying 100% natural consonant foaming face wash. Once a week when I want a deeper clean, I used Foreo sensitive and cetaphil sensitive bar soap followed by cetaphil reg liquid sensitive cleanser.


----------



## Couture Bar

starfused said:


> I finally tried on the armani luminous silk foundation today. im not exactly impressed, but i like it! i like it mainly because it is so easy to apply - no primer (is it what that is called) needed, no need for setting powder. it sets itself or so thats what the lady at the counter told me. she wasnt very nice btw.
> 
> anyway, how do we properly remove foundation? i just wash my face with my usual face cleanser - is that enough? plus, since i am assuming that ladies who responds to this thread wear foundation, i have another question. does wearing foundation give you breakout?
> 
> thanks!


I have always removed my makeup with soap and water in the shower at the end of the day, I wash my face twice with my regular gentle soap, to make sure all the makeup is gone, then I use a gentle exfoliator to leave my skin super soft.

If you find yourself breaking out, maybe try a different foundation for a while to see if you are sensitive to it, but always make sure to take off all makeup before bed, sleeping with makeup on can definitely cause breakouts, and make sure the foundation is oil free and won't clog your pores.


----------



## poiuytrewq

I use a makeup remover wipe and wash it off with ole henriksen face wash


----------



## nfactorial

Ponds cold cream cleanser. Never going back to make up wipes ever again. The feeling of the cream is so calming


----------



## Shopgirl1996

sdkitty said:


> I've been using Garnier micellar water for eyes and Cetaphyl for the rest.  Nothing seems to totally remove mascara for me.  There's always some residue in the morning.



Just thought I'd share. 

I use the Garnier micellar water for waterproof makeup to remove my waterproof mascara. I soak a cotton pad with it and place it on my eyelashes for a few minutes and then wipe it off. I find that it gets all the waterproof mascara off. Then I follow up with a Shu Uemura oil cleanser for the face and eyes. After that, I'll use a cleanser like Cetaphyl. There's no mascara residue after all that! lol HTH!


----------



## misscocktail

Bioderma sensibio for eyes, Nuxe Huile Micellaire Demaquillant (cleansing oil) for the rest of my face. Follow up for the last residue with Roger et Gallet Aqua Mirabillis toner.


----------



## coniglietta

Currently Avène micellar lotion for eyes, On the Body rice cleansing oil, and a rice bran cleansing foam from olive young.


----------



## camalie

Garnier Miceller Water to remove followed by Tarte's Deep Dive Gel Cleanser


----------



## navyblue

I use FRESH cleansing oil, it melts everything off, even waterproof mascara! It gets milky when you add water and it rinses off really well, no residue, sometimes I follow with the FRESH soy face wash (when I wear LOTS of make up) and it's enough to clean the face without stripping the natural oils. The process does not take long and it is a must for you skin


----------



## cupcakegirl

clean it zero (purity)


----------



## meluvs2shop

Addicted to Kiehl's midnight recovery botanical cleansing oil


----------



## Parisluxury

Make up remover wipes (any brand on sale) followed by cream cleanser currently using Clarins and finally, Shu Uemura oil cleaner so 3 steps...
If I have eye make up then additional cleaning with eye make up remover 
and mud pack once a week for deep cleansing...


----------



## nfornat

I use the Makeup Eraser Cloth with warm water. Works great and can be laundered! : ) saves money on makeup remover liquids and cotton pads.


----------



## nanads

I use loreal eye and lip makeup remover and bioderma micellar for the rest of my face


----------



## luvprada

Kirkland moist towelettes from Costco. Cheap and better than many expensive brands


----------



## CassieLyons

I love Caudalie's makeup remover cleansing oil form b-glowing!  It works really well and is gentle on my sensitive skin and doesn't dry it out.


----------



## Luv n bags

Albolene cream since I was a teen.


----------



## alyybelly

I swear by miscellaneous water. I've tried quite a few brands from watsons and they're all pretty decent. If you wipe off your make up with the miscellaneous water, and wash with your face with a normal cleanser, definitely clean enough to not use a toner anymore. For eye and lip make up, L'Oréal eye and lip make up remover is super great, takes everything off in a jiffy(I only use waterproof eyeliner and mascara so this says a lot) And also not expensive at all!
I find cleansing oils tend to leave my skin feeling really oily as though it's still not clean.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Dove bar soap (sensitive skin formula) and warm water and occasionally olive oil for the stubborn stuff (ex. completely removing lip liner) then soap and water.


----------



## nikkich

I use Bioderma Sensibio cleansing milk, it has really good formula. I prefer milks to micellar water, they tend to make my skin dry and itchy.


----------



## PrincessD

starfused said:


> I finally tried on the armani luminous silk foundation today. im not exactly impressed, but i like it! i like it mainly because it is so easy to apply - no primer (is it what that is called) needed, no need for setting powder. it sets itself or so thats what the lady at the counter told me. she wasnt very nice btw.
> 
> anyway, how do we properly remove foundation? i just wash my face with my usual face cleanser - is that enough? plus, since i am assuming that ladies who responds to this thread wear foundation, i have another question. does wearing foundation give you breakout?
> 
> thanks!



I always use a makeup wipe to remove the foundation off my face before cleansing my face with cleanser.

Some foundations do break people out depending on what's in the foundation. You can mix a bit of your foundation in water, stir it up and see what happens. If you see clumps of foundation setting on the bottom, it means there's heavy metal contents in your foundation. But if you see it floating to the top, it's an oil based foundation.

I'm careful with what I apply on my skin because I don't want a product that will break me out...

Let me know the result of your foundation!


----------



## brianne1114

Cleansing oil - currently using Shiseido.


----------



## jklover

Cleansing oil and face wash. I am using Japanese cleansing oil, don't know the name i ordered it from amazon. The face wash is from Lancome.


----------



## pquiles

I use MAC wipes then wash using my clarisonic.


----------



## cyrill

Shu Uemura cleansing oil, they have a lot of variants for all types of skin, I have been using it since 8 years ago.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Sometimes just a makeup removing wipe, or Ponds Cold Creme.  The Cold Creme works AMAZING


----------



## pmburk

I currently use the Garnier Micellar water on a makeup wipe. I follow that with Pond's cold cream (my all-time holy grail favorite) & a warm wash cloth.


----------



## bluebell.girl

Bioderma & Corine de Farme micellar water.


----------



## L4lou

I've tried quite a few different methods and brands; make up wipes, micellar water both simple and garnier, cleansing oils - ciate, mac, bareminerals. 

The best method I've found is the Bareminerals cleansing oil. A little goes a long way, everything melts off! Then I wash my face with my cleanser as usual tone etc. But on those days when I'm exhausted the oil is a lifesaver!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thayers witch hazel in rose. Love it and it smells so good


----------



## randr21

I'm lazy, and only use 1 cleanser.

Out of all that I've tried, Tatcha is the one that works best.  mascara, which is hardest to take off, leaves skin not dry and no irritations.

Only bad things are the price and it does sting my eyes.  I've used this oil for 6 years now.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Clinique take the day off cleansing balm - simply the best


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sisley eye make up remover


----------



## hellzbelleofthebrawl

good old classic: pond's cold cream (green cap)


----------



## ittybitty

Banila clean it zero for sensitive skin


----------



## Idreaminpink

Either Lancome Bi-Facil Eye Makeup Remover or Estee Lauder Gentle Eye Makeup Remover for my eye makeup, CVS make-up wipes for my face makeup.


----------



## SandyC1981

Clinique--Take the day off makeup remover..I've been using it for years and love it!


----------



## Alexenjie

Almond oil or coconut oil to take off mascara. Castile soap to remove anything else from my face.


----------



## pquiles

Lancôme eye makeup remover, followed by MAC wipe (pink packaging) then I wash with Kate Somerville, Fresh or Mario Badescu wash.


----------



## queennadine

Coconut oil only, on cotton pads.

I remove fully at the end of the day right before bed, or if I wash my hair in the shower and my makeup goes everywhere I'll do it right after that.


----------



## Qteepiec

It! Cosmetics balm!! Works wonders


----------



## Love Of My Life

Retrouve or de mamiel cleanisng oil


----------



## nvie

Bioderma Sensibio H20 Cleansing water


----------



## bernacular

Shu uemura cleansing oil - green bottle

Anti pollution / anti aging [emoji4]


----------



## angkathleenmae

Nivea makeup wipes


----------



## brokeshopper2017

Does anyone use micellar water? Why or why not?


----------



## Wamgurl

If you cleanse with micellar water, make sure rinse your face with water afterwards.


----------



## Wamgurl

I use a makeup wipe then follow it with the Erno Laszlo bar.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I do the two step process: oil and then cleanser.


----------



## taho

Clinique Take the Day Off Cleansing Balm. Prior to this I used Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil. I like both but since I frequent a Sephora near my workplace, it's just easier to grab the Clinique one.


----------



## chessmont

gentle soap and water - brand recommended by dermatologist can't remember the name

- maybe Vitacream?


----------



## Kidclarke

Pond's Cold Cream Cleanser (Sea Foam Green-Looking Cap)

My mom saw me using it once and was surprised because she said her mom used that too. You can't beat the price/quantity you get and it works great.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I double cleanse.. First with either Retrouve or de mamiel cleansing oil & then I follow up with a cleansing balm


----------



## frozenqueen

I like Garnier Micellar Cleansing water... I think it's quite gentle


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I use Garnier Micellar Cleansing water as well! Its cheap, gentle, and takes everything off! I use the shiseido facial cotton along with it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

de Mamiel cleansing oil or Retrouve


----------



## Ania

Cetaphil micelar wash (recommended by my dermatologist) followed by Clinique Take the Day Off Eye and Lip remover. I have very sensitive skin which doesn’t me like a lot of product or scrubbing and this combination works well for me. 

Finding the right product/combo is all about trial and error thoygh. I once used the Garnisr Micelar Water remover mentioned above and it gave me an awful rash.


----------



## pquiles

Eyemakeup- Lancôme Bifacil
Face _ Tatcha oil MU remover, wipe off w/MAC or Honest Diaper wipes, wash with Cerave cleanser


----------



## Ghettoe

I normally use cleansing oil. It's funny how for years I was convinced it was a waste of money as I would always use olive oil and it works well, but cleansing oil won for not leaving a tough to remove oil residue. Micellar water and cleansing oil are my combo.

However, I got a cleansing balm sample from cleaning and this is winning me over. Far less messier than the cleansing oil and just as tough on makeup.


----------



## Kitty157

Cetaphil face bar soap and cetaphil  liquid soap (sensitive) to follow up. On lazy days I use cetaphil sensitive make up removing wipes (fairly new product).  For eyes I uses neutrogena eye makeup remover in lotion form and then use garnier liquid eye makeup remover (now discontinued) to follow up on shiseido cotton pads.


----------



## bhalpop

I’m really a 3 stepper. I first remove eye makeup with a cream eye makeup remover. I then follow with Neitrogena natural cleanser (a foaming cleanser) I follow that up with Kate Somerville exfolikate and my Clarisonic.. it is really amazing how dirty the brush is even after the foaming cleanser. And I don’t even wear heavy Foundation, usually tinted moisturizer. It has made a real difference in my skin, a lot less breakouts.


----------



## Grande Latte

Eyes: Lancome.
Face: Shu Uemura.


----------



## Vivejka

Micellar water 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## absolutpink

I use Micellar water or the Philosophy wipes.


----------



## girliegirl

Oil cleanse first to remove sunscreen and makeup. I stick to Korean or Japanese brands. 
Follow with a foaming second cleanse to Remove residue.


----------



## Cat2015

Eyes - Clinique take the Day Off
Face - YonKa cleansing gel with Mia2 radiance brush.  Followed by laPrairie toner, skin caviar essence-in-lotion then moisturizer.


----------



## TNgypsy

Old school - Pond’s Cold Cream. Works like a charm.


----------



## pacificagal

Micellar water and Lancôme Bi Facil for eye makeup.


----------



## Cat2015

TNgypsy said:


> Old school - Pond’s Cold Cream. Works like a charm.


Wish I could but my skin rebels.


----------



## Alice_novee

First, i use Avene - Spring Thermal Spray as light make up remover
And then i continue with cetaphil gentle cleanser


----------



## lemontea1234

First i use simple micellar wipes. Then i wash it off with Bifesta cleanser with clarisonic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Retrouve cleansing oil & de Mamiel cleansing balm


----------



## coniglietta

I always double cleanse. First, eye make-up remover if I'm wearing a lot on the eyes. Then cleansing oil (I've used Shu Uemura, but currently use coconut oil + wash cloth these days). Finally, gentle cream or gel cleanser depending on how my skin is feeling. I really enjoy cleansing and applying skincare to my face!


----------



## j19

Bioderma micellar water and Ponds makeup wipes


----------



## chunky.monkey

I'm trying to go natural so Virginic Sweet Almond Makeup Remover, does a great job!


----------



## NYCBelle

Neutrogena make up remover


----------



## CPA

Skii oil works best for me


----------



## lovemybabes

Coconut Oil. It takes everything off with no tugging at the eyes. Then warm washcloth, to wipe excess off. Leaves a nice feel to the skin too!


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I use coconut oil to remove makeup.
Apply small amount of oil to a cotton ball, and gently wipe the face with the oil-moistened pad.
Once your makeup has been removed, wash your face with a cleanser.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Eve Lom Cleanser


----------



## kimoppaes

been using micellar water since forever, just feels comfortable and no need to experiment on others because its good enough


----------



## rose60610

First Neutrogena liquid soap, followed by "Take Off the Day" by Clinique, then Lancome micellar water.  I like "Take Off the Day" eye make up remover even better than Lancome eye make up remover, and I've gone through many bottles of that.


----------



## makeupbyomar

For regular make-ups; hot wet towels, then MAC wipes.

For more involved and tougher make-ups; hot wet towels, Isopropyl myristate, or mineral oil, or 99%, (depending on the make-ups used), hot wet towels, MAC wipes.

Obviously I moisturize after every removal!


----------



## queennadine

Coconut oil on pads.


----------



## Wamgurl

Farmacy Green Clean with an organic bamboo washcloth!!  Love it.


----------



## Elizabeth Rice

I have sensitive skin, so certain foundations definitely break me out. I've found that Kat Von D's Lock It Foundation is a great vegan product for all skin types, and it doesn't break me out at all (unless I'm lazy and sleep with it on, but who doesn't go through that?!) As for makeup remover, Albolene is by far the best makeup remover cream I've ever used. It's great for even removing stage makeup, which is always heavy. The best part is, it's also a moisturizing cleanser. It REALLY hydrates your skin. It's best when you use it in the shower, as the steam really allows it to absorb into your open pores. https://www.albolene.com/eye-makeup-remover/


----------



## sallygreen

I use Clarins miccelar water. After that wash, my face with Clarins cleanser. But not so long ago I found https://www.bestadvisers.co.uk/face-brush. And bought Braun one. It's perfect! Every evening my skin like after cosmetologist.
Now I want to change my cleanser for more soft (I used for problem skin) and thinking about Strum. Has anybody tried is it good?


----------



## domobox

The Face Shop Oil Cleanser works well for me. I like how easy it rinses off with water.


----------



## fendifemale

Philosophy makeup wipes


----------



## floridasun8

Right now I'm using Philosophy Purity but tend to switch on and off with other things as I get bored with the same products all the time.  I have a list of things I want to try once I'm done with my big bottle of Purity.


----------



## JDV

Tatcha Cleansing Oil, it removes everything for me from my tenacious sunscreen to my waterproof mascara.


----------

